# Alors vous en dîtes quoi de ce nouveau mba!!!



## surfman06 (20 Octobre 2010)

Je pense que je vais le prendre, mais comme même quelle mesquinerie sur la ram, sinon le reste j'hadère.....


----------



## plaj (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'hésite entre un 11" 1,4 ou 1,6 Ghz, je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de différence et un 13" pour la résolution. Qu'en pensez vous. 

Merci


----------



## surfman06 (20 Octobre 2010)

V'là le store vient d'ouvrir et surprise il y a des options pour le cpu et la ram génial, j'adhère 2,13  ghz et 4 go de ram 1799. Merci, je l'attendais depuis longtemps.


----------



## DuckMac (20 Octobre 2010)

Le top ce serait le macbook Air et à l'intérieur... MAC OSX LION rrrrrrhhhhh!!!


----------



## plaj (20 Octobre 2010)

Il n'y a plus de retroeclairage du clavier ?????


----------



## madaniso (20 Octobre 2010)

Beaucoup trop cher. Un pur objet bling bling.

Le 11" est clairement un netbook mais si le nom n'a pas été prononcé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Octobre 2010)

Ceux qui avaient prédit à loisir la mort du MBA mériteraient d'être privés de dessert !


----------



## pepes003 (20 Octobre 2010)

Pas de clavier rétro éclairer : pas d'achat pour ma part...


----------



## Flywarez (20 Octobre 2010)

vous pensez qu'on va pouvoir jouer a wow avec ca ? je pense surtout au 11"


----------



## surfman06 (20 Octobre 2010)

Pas de blême, pour ceux qui pensent que c'est un netbook, personnellement il me suffira amplement, de plus cela me permettra d'élargir ma gamme, un mba pour le sortir au quotidien, accouplé à la maison à un Synology Disk Station DS410j dès que je peux au moniteur 27", je serai le plus heureux des hommes, je sais, il m'en faut peu


----------



## plaj (20 Octobre 2010)

Savez vous quand ces MBA seront dans les fnac ou les ICLG, je voudrais bien le voir avant de me décider sur le 11 ou le 13...

Merci


----------



## Rémi M (20 Octobre 2010)

Il est superbe, je l'adore :rose: 

Je ne le remplacerai pas contre mon beau petit MBP 13", mais je dis bravo aux équipes qui ont travaillé dessus, je dis respect


----------



## Yoshiki (20 Octobre 2010)

Le clavier ne serai plus rétro éclairer ?


----------



## Rémi M (20 Octobre 2010)

Oh ! Si c'est ça, un très gros point négatif 

À suivre très sérieusement


----------



## Yoshiki (20 Octobre 2010)

je ne vois plus les touches pour le clavier rétro sur le clavier du air...

Donc c'est fini... 

C'est vraiment ridicule, sur le 11 ok pourquoi pas, mais sur le 13 c est honteux !


----------



## habstyob (20 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Ca faisait un bail que je n'étais pas revenu dans les parages. Pour ce qui est du nouveau mba, il est vraiment très très sexy, belle amélioration.

Le seul défaut en effet reste l'absence de clavier rétro éclairé, dommage...


----------



## Maya7 (20 Octobre 2010)

Le petit 11 est le Mac que je demandais a Steve a corps et a cri en 2006 , il arrive bien tard , est un peu cher mais vraiment sexi .

Je sais déjà que je vais attendre la prochaine révision , mon MBA actuel a encore de beau jours devant lui  merci pour ce nouveau MBA qui donne encore plus de valeur a mon model 2.13


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Yoshiki a dit:


> je ne vois plus les touches pour le clavier rétro sur le clavier du air...
> 
> Donc c'est fini...
> 
> C'est vraiment ridicule, sur le 11 ok pourquoi pas, mais sur le 13 c est honteux !



Un détail ... note plutôt l'apparition du trackpad

Je trouve le choix spécial moi, puissant mais pas trop, mais trop puissant pour être un netbook, et surtout le prix ...


----------



## MadMax (21 Octobre 2010)

J'ai un MBA 2,13Ghz SSD. Je pars aux US bientot et suis très tenté par le nouveau en 11"... En termes de rapidité est-ce que vous pensez que:
- la mémoire flash est plus rapide que SSD
- le processeur 1,6Ghz est bcp plus lent que le 2,13?

utilisation: internet, citrix (bloomberg), office, iphoto...

merci


----------



## madaniso (21 Octobre 2010)

Un SSD c'est de la mémoire flash.
1,6 et 2,13 oui c'est différent, encore faut il s'accorder sur un barème de "différence".

ça sert à rien d'avoir de la puissance, si c'est pour venir commenter macgénération ou aller sur son facebook. : )


----------



## oligo (21 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Un détail ...


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi!
Pour moi, le clavier rétroéclairé  est juste primordial!

Sans ça, j'aurai déjà commandé le 2,13 avec 4go de ram... 

Dommage!


----------



## fpoil (21 Octobre 2010)

Moi qui n'ai eu que des netbooks hackintoshés depuis la disparition de mon iBook 12" , un ptit air 11"6 en remplacement de mon asus 1201 nl me va très bien même avec un core2 duo à 1,4... Bon va falloir vendre un peu de quincaillerie : mon asus, un asrock 330 qui traine dans un coin, une PS3 qui végète...


----------



## ziommm (21 Octobre 2010)

Très sexy en effet, reste juste le pourtour de l'écran, beaucoup trop épais à mon goût, c'est pour ça que je n'aimais pas le précédent, et ça fait encore tache sur celui-ci.

Sinon c'est vrai que le manque de rétro-éclairage du clavier est à déplorer, c'est vraiment une touche d'esthétisme primordiale pour les laptop à la pomme, et les MBA misent tout là dessus, justement !

Pour l'autonomie, je reste également perplexe, c'est vrai que sa finesse fait le malheur de son hardware, mais bon, pour un portable qui joue à fond la carte de la mobilité, il ne fait pas bon être en dessous de ses cousins les pro, en la matière...

pour le reste; je dirais que c'est un sans-faute, une résolution d'écran à la hauteur, le port usb qui manquait, LE trackpad, et la chtite clé usb pour les réinstal' (je ne me souviens plus si elle était fournie sur les précédents de cette gamme ^^" )


----------



## Yoshiki (21 Octobre 2010)

Je suis tellement deçu qu'il y n'as pas de clavier retro, c'est pas grave je changerai de mac quand il en proposeront un sur la gamme air.

En tout cas sur le papier la machine est impressionante et donne vraiment envie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Gloups pour le clavier rétro.
Je l'aurai bien pris le 11".


----------



## cheb (21 Octobre 2010)

Yoshiki a dit:


> Je suis tellement deçu qu'il y n'as pas de clavier retro, c'est pas grave je changerai de mac quand il en proposeront un sur la gamme air.
> 
> En tout cas sur le papier la machine est impressionante et donne vraiment envie.



idem j'attends le retour du rétro-éclairage lors de la prochaine mise à jour ! Comme d'hab avec Apple toujours attendre la MAJ ....


----------



## plaj (21 Octobre 2010)

Vous prendriez quoi ? 

Le quel vous tente ? 

11 ou 13 car je n'arrive pas à me décider....


----------



## oligo (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour moi c'est clairement le 13!

Ce nouveau MBA devrait devenir mon nouvel ordi principal! Donc je dois prendre au minimum un 13 si je veux pas mourir étouffé dans 11,6 pouces

Et aussi, il est plus puissant et a plus me mémoire ssd!


----------



## arrakiss (21 Octobre 2010)

Franchement il arrive pile au bon moment pour moi qui ai décidé de partir faire le tour du monde (en commençant par 1 an en australie) dès Janvier 2011, j'hésitais durement à prendre avec moi ou pas mon MBP 15" 2007.
Là le 11" est parfait, petit, léger, sous OSX car je voulais pas d'un netbook.
Après le prix c'est sur que c'était pas prévu dans mon budget mais bon...


----------



## cedcrow (21 Octobre 2010)

vous savez s'il est déjà dispo dans les Apple Store francais ?
Ou est-il juste en commande sur internet ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

oui bof
pas toujours pige l interet du 11 inexploitable pour le travail apres 20 minutes d utilisation comme l iPad d ailleurs
 pour le 13  pas de differences primordiales  avec l ancien que je possede deja 
le prix  ( important..)l absence  de clavier retro eclaire( pratique mais moins important ) l option uniquement 4GO Ram sont des obstacles (non compenses par l apport du 256 )
pas de changement de machine pour moi
une deception j attendais mieux ou ...........trop
pratique pour les nomades qui en on l utilite et clinquant pour paraitre en societe
tres bel appareil d appoint 
a voir les retours pour ceux qui franchiront le pas


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Octobre 2010)

il faut féliciter Mac Gé et les sites qui ne sont pas tellement planté sur la rumeur..... Je pense que vu les évolutions le nouveau MBA va avoir plusieurs typologie de clientèle :

Les Pros non encore équipés
Les Bobos (le 11'4 avec 4 GO de ram ....)
Les étudiants dans la version de base

Maintenant pour ceux déjà équipé, et cela même si le MBA date de 2008, il n'y pas d'avancée technologique suffisante sui puisse motiver un changement de machine vers cette nouvelle mouture, à moins d'être suffisament riche....

Reste que je trouve la déclinaison du mini MBA intéressante, elle permet de répondre aux besoisn des ultra nomades, qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance et pour lesquels une interface de saisie professionnelle est requise.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2010)

C'est étrange cette "baisse" d'autonomie sur le 11, par rapport au 13 

sinon, ben comme la plupart d'entre vous, je regrette l'absence de rétro éclairage 

J'attends depuis longtemps de pouvoir remplacer mon PBG4 12'

Utilisation recherché: "netbook", cela convient donc parfaitement

maj avec rétro éclairage ... j'attends aussi

bonne journée


----------



## Bond@007 (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part, hormis l'absence de rétro-éclairage clavier qui me chagrine, je garde une inquiétude au sujet du temps de charge que j'espère amélioré !
Pour le choix entre 11 et 13, à priori ce serait 13 mais restera à les voir en vrai ...
Sur le 13, les 4 Go de ram devrait être en standard ...


----------



## badboyprod (21 Octobre 2010)

Ben pour moi le 11,6" convient à mon besoin. Utilisateur de la première heure de l'iPad, j'arrive finalement à sa limite aujourd'hui. Le fait de ne pas pouvoir upload de photos depuis l'ipad vers une plateforme wordpress pour le blogging, le fait de ne pouvoir télécharger mes comptes bancaires pour intégration dans iCompta, le port USB bien trop bridé (si on ne veut pas jaibreaker son iPad), ont eu raison de l'iPad. Le MBA 11,6" répond à tous ces problèmes et offrent à peu de chose près le même encombrement que l'iPad. Je pense donc que je vais me laisser tenter! Ensuite Faudra juster acheter une écran à la maison pour quand je voudrais travailler plus longtemps.


----------



## oligo (21 Octobre 2010)

Bah pour moi, ce qui est le plus important, c'est la hausse d'autonomie du MBA!

Parce que 7 heures, moi ça me suffit pour une journée complète de travail, sans recharger! 

Donc ceux qui disent que l'ancien MBA est aussi bien que celui-là, bah je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux car le plus important, selon moi, et l'autonomie! Et pouvoir partir de chez soi le matin sans avoir besoin de prendre le (relativement) lourd chargeur, moi ça me botte bien! 


Raaaah, si seulement ils n'avaient pas enlevé le clavier retroéclairé ! ça aurait été la machine parfaite! :love:


----------



## Maya7 (21 Octobre 2010)

Raaaah, si seulement ils n'avaient pas enlevé le clavier retroéclairé ! ça aurait été la machine parfaite! :love:

Bah faut bien laisser un peu d'amélioration pour la version 2.1 l'année prochaine 


Bien tes tophs de light paiting


----------



## pn10000 (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour les parisiens, savez-vous si les nouveaux MBA sont présents dans l'Apple Store Opéra ?


----------



## lulubravo (21 Octobre 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah pour moi, ce qui est le plus important, c'est la hausse d'autonomie du MBA!
> 
> Parce que 7 heures, moi ça me suffit pour une journée complète de travail, sans recharger!
> 
> ...


7 heures selon apple ne se retrouve jamais dans la réalité ....

Alors à quoi s'attendre lorsqu'ils annoncent 5 heures pour le 11" ....

Le design est terrible mais la réelle utilité d'un " netbook " à ce prix ?? 

Sinon c'est vrai que dans le TGV en 1ère , cela va en jeter ....


----------



## thefreak6767 (21 Octobre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Pour les parisiens, savez-vous si les nouveaux MBA sont présents dans l'Apple Store Opéra ?



En tout cas à l'apple store de Montpellier, j'ai passé un coup de fil ce matin:

Moi: "Bonjour, juste un petit renseignement au sujet des nouveaux MacBook Air, vous les avez en stock?"
Réponse de l'interlocuteur AS: "ben ils sont sortis hier, ça va être difficile de les avoir aujourd'hui non?"
Moi: Pourtant ils sont déjà dispo dans tout les AS aux USA, certes, mais vous êtes bien un Apple Store non? une petite idée des délais alors?
AppleStore: Pas la moindre idée! on est au courant de rien, c'est la politique internationale. Par contre êtes-vous intéressé par iLife11? nous devrions l'avoir "rapidement"...
Moi:"euh je vous remercie en tout cas, aurevoir".

Bref... c'est vraiment pas la peine de créer des Apple Store en France (et ailleurs) si c'est pour avoir un mode de fonctionnement totalement différent des USA.

Qu'on ne me dise pas que les managers ne sont pas au courant de la sortie d'un produit comme le MacBook Air un chouya en avance, pour avoir leur stocks prêt le jour J...?

Pour avoir vécu aux US, j'ai toujours trouvé ça dément de voir un truc annoncé à 10h tapante, et de filer en fin de mat à l'apple store du coin pour déja découvrir les nouveautés! Topissime.

Je rappellerai en fin de journée, on sait jamais.
Je vais passer un coup de fil (sans espoirs) à iTribu aussi...

Si vous avez des updates états des stocks, je suis preneur.

@+


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Octobre 2010)

thefreak6767 a dit:


> En tout cas à l'apple store de Montpellier, j'ai passé un coup de fil ce matin:
> 
> Moi: "Bonjour, juste un petit renseignement au sujet des nouveaux MacBook Air, vous les avez en stock?"
> Réponse de l'interlocuteur AS: "ben ils sont sortis hier, ça va être difficile de les avoir aujourd'hui non?"
> ...




Ya pas mort d'homme, t'es bien impatient, de toute manière ils vont les recevoir les MBA, pouquoi se précipiter, et si tu veux aller vite tu peux le commander sur l'Apple Store en ligne.

je me trouve souvent impatient mais là t'es super impatient.... comme un ministre face à une enveloppe chez Mme Lilly de Neuilly


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi!
> Pour moi, le clavier rétroéclairé  est juste primordial!
> 
> Sans ça, j'aurai déjà commandé le 2,13 avec 4go de ram...
> ...



11 pouce ou 13 pouce avec la luminosité de mon écran à 50% je vois bien les touches de mon clavier dans le noir, sur le 11 sa me semble totalement inutile, le 13 aussi mais bon à la limite.

Pour l'achat d'un ordinateur se baser sur ce détail et d'un ridicule, qui prouve bien que APPLE arrive à rendre quelque chose d'inutile, indispensable. Il te faut juste un pretexte pour ne pas l'acheter.


----------



## thefreak6767 (21 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Ya pas mort d'homme, t'es bien impatient, de toute manière ils vont les recevoir les MBA, pouquoi se précipiter, et si tu veux aller vite tu peux le commander sur l'Apple Store en ligne.
> 
> je me trouve souvent impatient mais là t'es super impatient.... comme un ministre face à une enveloppe chez Mme Lilly de Neuilly



Hey du calme, j'ai passé l'age ;-)

Je faisais juste un constat du manque de cohérence Apple, et ses Apple Store en France.
Qu'ils ne les ait pas aujourd'hui, bien sur qu'il n'y a pas mort d'homme! 
Mais leur communication au téléphone et en magasin est plus que nulle... bien loin de la qualité et réactivité des AS aux USA.

Je vois pas en quoi c'est mal de pouvoir aller jeter un coup d'oeil à un produit fraichement sortit par Apple, dans un Apple Store.

Quand à le commander en ligne, et le recevoir 3 mois après qu'il soit (enfin) arrivé en boutique, non ça ira... ;-)


----------



## Arlequin (21 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Il te faut juste un pretexte pour ne pas l'acheter.



dans ce cas nous sommes plusieurs 

certes, ce n'est pas vital, mais on s'y habitue vite

J'ai repris mon PB l'autre jour, alors que je me sers quasi en permanence de mon MBP, et bien je peux t'assurer que c'est nettement moins facile d'y "voir clair"

chacun ses goûts, ses habitudes, ses envies et ses besoins, non ?


----------



## pepes003 (21 Octobre 2010)

+1

Perso : impossible de faire l'impasse sur cette feature.


----------



## oligo (21 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> 11 pouce ou 13 pouce avec la luminosité de mon écran à 50% je vois bien les touches de mon clavier dans le noir, sur le 11 sa me semble totalement inutile, le 13 aussi mais bon à la limite.
> 
> Pour l'achat d'un ordinateur se baser sur ce détail et d'un ridicule, qui prouve bien que APPLE arrive à rendre quelque chose d'inutile, indispensable. Il te faut juste un pretexte pour ne pas l'acheter.



C'est rigolo ce que tu dis là, tu penses détenir la seule vérité? 

Et j'ai fait le test ce matin: noir total, MacBook avec luminosité au minimum (sinon ca me fait trop mal aux yeux), et bah je vois pas les touches! Et ca moi ca me gêne beaucoup car je ne suis pas un pro de dactilo! J'ai besoin de voir ou je tape! 

Et comme j'utilise souvent mon MacBook dans la nuit, ca va etre gênant!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

C'est marrant cette histoire de clavier rétroéclairé...
Le mien me sert d'indicateur : si les touches s'allument, c'est que je n'ai pas les conditions de lumière suffisantes pour un travail confortable sur écran. Alors, je me lève et je vais allumer une lampe.
Et les touches s'éteignent.

Sinon, si j'avais un bureau chez moi et pas déjà acheté un MBP 13" en avril, ce serait iMac + MBA 11"


EDIT : j'ai eu beau chercher sur le site Apple, je n'ai pas trouvé combien pesait le MBA en 11" - quelqu'un sait ?


----------



## badboyprod (21 Octobre 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est marrant cette histoire de clavier rétroéclairé...
> Le mien me sert d'indicateur : si les touches s'allument, c'est que je n'ai pas les conditions de lumière suffisantes pour un travail confortable sur écran. Alors, je me lève et je vais allumer une lampe.
> Et les touches s'éteignent.
> 
> ...



Apparemment 1,04KG.  En lieu est place de l'iMac je vais m'acheter un écran 22" ou 24" pour bosser confortablement à la maison. Dans tous les cas je ne devrais pas avoir besoin de plus de puissance ni de ram. Relier à mes 2 To de DD externe ca sera suffisant.

Pourquoi Apple ne sort pas une base pour portable qui permettrait d'offrir plus de port USB, plus de mémoires pour les applications gourmandes et plus de stockage, voir une meilleure carte graphique pour les jeux ou autres. Ca doit quand même être faisable!

J'attends aussi le jour où ils sortiront un MB avec à la place du trackpad un emplacement pour iPhone, qui permettrait de se connecter au net via la 3G, de recharger l'iPhone et qui permettrait de se servir de l'iPhone comme de souris tactile.


----------



## sebusmalus (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour vous le 11 pouces est il un "NetBook" ?

Il se distingue de cette famille de part son C2D et non un faiblard Atom, non ?

Je sais ce n'est pas une super question, et c'est un peu subjectif, mais je demande toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin : Oui, enfin non, on parle bien d'un ordinateur pas d'un téléphone portable ... fin bref c'est vrai chacun son avis. 

sebusmalus : Oui le C2D est surprenant (on comprend mieux l'autonomie) mais le processeur n'est pas l'unique élément à prendre en compte. 

Atom est un processeur qui consomme moins, donc faible fréquence et moins performant, mais tu peux avoir 2 curs sur du ATOM a prix raisonnable, à la différence des AMD II équipé sur quelques netbook qui fait grimpé le prix à 500 euros contre 400 pour le atom.


----------



## speedy38 (21 Octobre 2010)

Apparemment, le MBA n'a plus de port infrarouge non plus :/


----------



## iDanny (21 Octobre 2010)

Wow, avec un grand angle le 11" a l'air minuscule


----------



## baga57 (22 Octobre 2010)

Franchement je sais pas ce que vous trouver au 11 pouces mais il est clairement trop petit !!! Autant s'acheter un iPAD !!! Le 13" par contre est magnifique !! Pourquoi avoir fais un 11" ??? n'importe quoi !!! Regardez la photo du dessus, il est vraiment ridicule ce portable !!!


----------



## badboyprod (22 Octobre 2010)

Je reviens de l'apple store où j'ai pu rapidement tester le 11".
Tout dabord l'écran est sublime. Luminosité au poil, définition au top (j'ai vu dessus un trailer de Avatar en full HD et honnêtement c'était top!).
Pour travailler longtemps dessus je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers le 13". Mais le 11" offre déjà de belles capacités. L'écran est lisible pas trop petit. Le clavier est confortable et facile d'utilisation.
Niveau soufflerie je n'ai rien ressenti. Concernant la rapidité d'allumage et de sortie de veille je ne suis pas plus impressionné que ça. Mon Mac Mini boot aussi très vite.
Niveau son, les enceintes semblent vraiment légère. Mais bon ca reste le seul point vraiment négatif.

Niveau design il est à tomber... hyper léger, vraiment une réussite

Dès que j'ai vendu mon Mini je passe commande!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2010)

baga57 a dit:


> Franchement je sais pas ce que vous trouver au 11 pouces mais il est clairement trop petit !!! Autant s'acheter un iPAD !!! Le 13" par contre est magnifique !! Pourquoi avoir fais un 11" ??? n'importe quoi !!! Regardez la photo du dessus, il est vraiment ridicule ce portable !!!



Affirmer abruptement que ce portable est ridicule n'est-il pas un peu excessif ? Beaucoup l'ont dit du premier MBA (un "objet bling-bling, inutilisable au travail"). Disons plutôt que, tout comme son grand frère, il ne pourra pas convenir à tout le monde. Son clavier est un modèle standard à quelques détails près. Ceux qui l'ont eu entre les mains et pu travailler avec semblent enthousiastes. Se référer à une photo prise sous un angle très particulier n'aide guère à se faire une idée précise de son confort d'utilisation par ailleurs. Comparer ce netbook Apple avec un iPad vient naturellement à l'esprit, évidemment, mais ce rapprochement trouve vite ses limites dès que l'on se penche sur la réalité de ses utilisations possibles. 

Le jour où de nombreux possesseurs du 11" le décriront effectivement inapte à un usage prolongé dans un contexte professionnel adapté, je réviserai volontiers mon point de vue. En attendant, cette machine me semble plutôt réussie.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

iDanny a dit:


> Wow, avec un grand angle le 11" a l'air minuscule


Jacques Dutronc
MINI, MINI, MINI


Petit, petit, petit
Tout est mini dans notre vie
Mini-moke et mini-jupe
Mini-moche et lilliput
Il est mini Docteur Schweitzer
Mini mini ça manque d'air
Mini-jupe et mini-moque
Miniature de quoi je me moque
Ministère et terminus
Minimum et minibus

Petit, petit, petit
Tout est mini dans notre vie
Mini-moke et mini-jupe
Mini-moche et lilliput
Il est mini Docteur Schweitzer
Mini mini ça manque d'air
Mini, mini, mini
Mini, mini, mini, mini

Moi je préfère les maxis
Maxi-moke et maxi-jupe
Maxi-moche et maxi-pute
Il est maxi Docteur Schweitzer
Maxi maxi ça respire l'air
Maxitère et termaxus
Maximum et maxibus
Maxistère et termaxus
Maximum et maxibus
Maxistère et termaxus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

baga57 a dit:


> Franchement je sais pas ce que vous trouver au 11 pouces mais il est clairement trop petit !!! Autant s'acheter un iPAD !!! Le 13" par contre est magnifique !! Pourquoi avoir fais un 11" ??? n'importe quoi !!! Regardez la photo du dessus, il est vraiment ridicule ce portable !!!



Tu vis où toi ? 

Tu as vu la part de marché de netbook qui sont en 10,1" ? 

ahahaaaa ce qui faut pas lire parfois.

Par contre en autonomie il me semble juste ... pour ma part il aurait pu (du?) mettre un processeur basse consommation comme le atom N550 il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

Si vous connaissez une fnac parisienne qui ai des MacBook air en stock.......

Faites signe


----------



## surfman06 (22 Octobre 2010)

@ Alan63 => Que du bonheur cette chanson, si 63 c'est ton année de naissance, idem pour moi, mais de toute façon, même les jeunes la connaisse. Que du bon, comme ce mba.......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

@artguillaume => je ne pense pas que l'atom aurait donné pareil, point de vue performance générale de la machine, peut-être je me trompe..... Quand à la question de batterie, si tu dois vraiment recharger, soit tu le feras par l'adaptateur, ou alors je pense que tu trouveras d'ici peu des batteries dites d'appoint pas trop lourde et pas grosse que tu brancheras sur l'usb

Pour ma part, le 13" m'enchante réellement, c'est vrai que c'est cher, mais associé à un 27" et une sacoche Mulberry + Applecare (mon rêve) => l'addition est salée.

Restez zen et acheter en plusieurs fois......... je me comprends.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

@surfman 06 Arf il faut enlever 11 ... Belle machine ( je possède MBA 128 )  mais pas en utilisation principale .assez dubitatif sur le 11 je préfère l iPad   Belle machine a un tarif Apple avec les restrictions cachotieres Apple  En principale j utilise MBP 13 et écran externe  Impeccable !


----------



## Orphanis (22 Octobre 2010)

Clairement tentant avec les disques durs SSD en série... 
J'avais le premier MBA auquel j'ai renoncé pour cause de lenteur du disque dur et de la batterie; la nouvelle cuvée semble avoir remédié à ces défauts. 
Reste à attendre les premiers tests d'autonomie car quoiqu'en en disent les tests théoriques d'Apple sont très loin de la réalité.


----------



## surfman06 (22 Octobre 2010)

A propos du nouveau test d'Apple concernant la batterie, y a du mieux car j'ai lu un article comme quoi une personne avait tenu 4h30 (5H annoncée par Apple).
Comme vous dîtes, cela reste à confirmer par les tests à venir.


----------



## lulubravo (23 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu vis où toi ?
> 
> *Tu as vu la part de marché de netbook qui sont en 10,1" *?
> 
> ...




Peut-être parce-qu'ils ne sont pas chers ..


----------



## Rémi M (23 Octobre 2010)

> Peut-être parce-qu'ils ne sont pas chers ..



On va se calmer les deux, de toute manière ce n'est pas le sujet donc on oublie tout de suite avant qu'un Modo passe et ferme le sujet qui est intéressant.



> assez dubitatif sur le 11 je préfère l iPad



On le dit à chaque fois, mais l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur, tu peux pas faire tout ce que tu veux avec un iPad, contrairement avec le MBA, la vue sera plus réduite, mais la puissance et la capacité sera fortement augmentée.


----------



## TiteLine (23 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> On le dit à chaque fois, mais l'iPad n'est pas un ordinateur, tu peux pas faire tout ce que tu veux avec un iPad, contrairement avec le MBA, la vue sera plus réduite, mais la puissance et la capacité sera fortement augmentée.



Le prix du MBA en entrée de gamme du MBA se rapproche de celui de l'iPad 64 go . Alors l'ipad peut être plus réactif, je l'ignore, mais comme tu le soulignes, ce n'est pas un ordinateur. Avec ce MBA 11", on a un véritable ultra portable qui peut satisfaire un vrai public.

Certaines réflexions que j'ai pu lire sur certains forums me font doucement rigoler mais elles sont probablement liées à des "besoins" différents. 

Le poids plume du 11" est définitivement intéressant  ... à mes yeux, cela n'engage que moi. La possibilité de pouvoir utiliser Mac OS X avec un clavier réel (et non virtuel ou autre dock associé à l'ipad) l'est tout autant. 

Quand on va au boulot avec un cartable lourd, pouvoir l'alléger est un réel confort et au risque de faire grincer certaines dents, je ne pourrais pas me déplacer tous les jours avec un MacBook ou un MacBook Pro . Après, si l'unique outil de travail est l'ordinateur , ce n'est plus pareil.

Je ne me vois pas non plus trimballer iPad + dock.

Enfin, le prix d'un netbook est nettement inférieur mais hormis l'autonomie (certes importante ) si on a l'habitude de travailler sous OS X avec Keynote ou Pages , ça sera bien difficile, sauf sur un hackintosh (mais bon ...)

Chacun a son point de vue qui peut être justifié, néanmoins je suis persuadée que ces nouveaux MBA répondent à des besoins réels. Et j'avoue que le 11" me fait méchamment de l'oeil depuis mercredi :rose:


----------



## white ninja (23 Octobre 2010)

J'ai eu un MBA 13", j'ai l'iPad, j'ai eu aussi un iBook 12", et j'ai un macbook 13".

Donc déjà pour le format on a jamais dit de l'iBook 12" que c'était un netbook... un ultraportable oui, mais bon.
Le MBA a un CPU de portable, un clavier de portable, un GPU de portable, un OS standard, une résolution de portable... il ne reste pas grand chose du netbook, même si le format d'écran un peut hybride s'en approche.

Celui qui cherche un Netbook sera plus attiré par l'iPad, celui qui veut de l'ultraportable préfèrera le Air, à mon sens.

Pour ceux qui veulent voir le clavier dans la nuit, une petite lampe USB remédiera au problème.





Pas idéal mais mieux que rien.

En tout cas c'est super qu'Apple laisse le choix, depuis que le Air est sorti, de nombreuses personnes le réclamaient plus petit. Il faut plutôt être content que de chercher à dénigrer les choix des uns et des autres.


----------



## galius (23 Octobre 2010)

Moi j'en pense que du bien, j'ai commandé un 13" 1.86ghz. La killer feature pour moi étant un écran en 1440x900 sur 13" équilibre idéal taille/résolution, les 1280x800 (et le prix) m'avaient toujours refroidi sur la génération précédente. 

Il complètera parfaitement mon MBP 15" de début 2008, que je ne bouge quasiment jamais car trop encombrant...

Quand à la vitesse du proc' je m'en cogne... Pour regarder des vidéos HD c'est largement suffisant et quand je vois les principales nouveautés que va apporter lion... je me dis que sonw leopard fera encore très bien l'affaire les 4 prochaines années 

Enfin je termine par une remarque, car sur la photo de la carte mère du site officiel d'apple, j'ai l'impression que la SSD est sous forme de barrette ? Vous voyez la même chose ?


----------



## badboyprod (23 Octobre 2010)

galius a dit:


> Moi j'en pense que du bien, j'ai commandé un 13" 1.86ghz. La killer feature pour moi étant un écran en 1440x900 sur 13" équilibre idéal taille/résolution, les 1280x800 (et le prix) m'avaient toujours refroidi sur la génération précédente.
> 
> Il complètera parfaitement mon MBP 15" de début 2008, que je ne bouge quasiment jamais car trop encombrant...
> 
> ...



C'est pas du SSD mais du flash!


----------



## fpoil (23 Octobre 2010)

J 'ai un ipad et un ptit hachintosh 12" sous atom + ssd 80 go : le mba 11" est parfait pour moi, plus leger (mon asus 1201nl fait 1,4kg), plus puissant, un vrai ordi quoi avec un vrai trackpad, pas ces trucs riquiqui qui equipent les netbooks... Bref le remplacant reve de mon feux ibook 12". La definition de l'écran est identique, reste à voir si je peux installer facilement un double boot ubuntu/osx comme sur mon asus. En plus un pote part en californie la semaine prochaine, ptêtre même commandé un clavier azerty


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Finalement je vais l'acheter, c'est pour moi le vrai remplacement du PowerBook 12".
Je le prendrais avec toutes les options à fond pour le prix 1329 &#8364;.
Comme je ne regarde pas me touches je suppose que le manque du rétro-éclairage ne me sera pas rédhibitoire, même si c'est une option sympa que j'utilise depuis mars 2009 sur mon MBA.
Il est quand même superbe bon dieu.


----------



## TiteLine (23 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Finalement je vais l'acheter, c'est pour moi le vrai remplacement du PowerBook 12".
> Je le prendrais avec toutes les options à fond pour le prix 1329 .
> Comme je ne regarde pas me touches je suppose que le manque du rétro-éclairage ne me sera pas rédhibitoire, même si c'est une option sympa que j'utilise depuis mars 2009 sur mon MBA.
> Il est quand même superbe bon dieu.



Oh que oui il est superbe :love: (mais c'est subjectif)
C'est vrai que c'est dommage pour le clavier rétro éclairé ... mais on y gagne le même trackpad que sur le MacBook et le MBP :love: , sans oublier la connectique  et la mémoire flash plus rapide.


----------



## galius (23 Octobre 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> C'est pas du SSD mais du flash!



Au temps pour moi... FLASH... Mais ça réponds pas à ma remarque...


----------



## badboyprod (23 Octobre 2010)

Oui on voit comme toi! C'est bien une barette.


----------



## lemarseillais23 (23 Octobre 2010)

Très tentant pour moi, en version 11,6p... je me déplace souvent en train... mais mon problème, c'est que j'ai investi il y a quelques mois dans un macbook pro i5 + ssd 160go...
   Alors tout revendre pour i mac + macbook air, ou garder ma puissance (pour cs5 par exemple) en 2,5 kg?


----------



## galius (23 Octobre 2010)

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Air-11-Inch-Model-A1370-Teardown/3745/1

 et la preuve par iFixit !

J'espère que les barrettes seront dispo à la vente en stand alone, pour dans 2-3 ans quand j'aurai envie de 512 GB !


----------



## Orphanis (23 Octobre 2010)

> C'est pas du SSD mais du flash!



Bonjour, 


Au niveau des performances quelle est la différence entre un SSD et un Flash ?


----------



## surfman06 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonne question ? Sur du ssd c'est bien de la mémoire flash qu'il y a. Par contre il existe différent types de mémoire flash et de qualité. En ce qui concerne le système propriétaire des barrettes flash, elle n'est pas folle la guêpe (steve jobs), et connaissant apple et c'est marge, je m'inquiète pas pour eux.


----------



## madaniso (23 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu vis où toi ?
> 
> Tu as vu la part de marché de netbook qui sont en 10,1" ?
> 
> ...



Il doit surement vivre en france, le principe du netbook, c'est d'offrir un ordinateur portatif et pas cher. Son succès est du a sa portabilité et a son prix.

1000 le macbook air 11"
899 le macbook
500 le Ipad

Ces prix sont tous sauf logique.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> @surfman 06 Arf il faut enlever 11 ... Belle machine ( je possède MBA 128 )  mais pas en utilisation principale .assez dubitatif sur le 11 je préfère l iPad   Belle machine a un tarif Apple avec les restrictions cachotieres Apple  En principale j utilise MBP 13 et écran externe  Impeccable !



Euh c'est vrai que tout le monde à forcement la même utilisation d'un ordinateur que toi, alors il faut enlevé le MBA 11 ... Pourtant le marché visé est clairement ceux qui ont besoin d'écrire, consulter, se divertir avec un encombrement moindre et un certain confort. (l'IPAD ne permet pas tout ce que je viens de dire). En gros APPLE veux concurrencer le marché des netbooks qui était à +40% l'année dernière il me semble. Sans mettre un netbook pour le concurrencer mais le MBA 11.



Et au passage le "tu vis ou ?" c'était pour dire tu as jamais vu un netbook en vrai de ta vie .... 
"Peut-être parce-qu'ils ne sont pas chers ..  " aucun rapport .... Et pas cher c'est relatif en vue de la qualité et des performances des composants. Mais c'est du H.S je parlais du netbook pour la taille de l'écran, dire que l'écran d'un MBA est petit, comme si c'était la 1ère fois que sa existait, c'est un peu gros je trouve. 

Pour les prix c'est APPLE


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Je vis a Bangkok M monsieur Artguillaume .. Et j ai déjà eu l occasion de remarquer ton attitude discourtoise de Monsieur je sais tout Je suis peut être a tes yeux un vieux débris au cortex détruit mais je m en tape Pour mon utilisation personnelle le MBA 11 n est pas adapte ! point  C est et je n en doute pas une excellente machine a prix Apple  C est grave Docteur Artguillaume ?


----------



## paqualou80 (23 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Finalement je vais l'acheter, c'est pour moi le vrai remplacement du PowerBook 12".
> Je le prendrais avec toutes les options à fond pour le prix 1329 &#8364;.
> Comme je ne regarde pas me touches je suppose que le manque du rétro-éclairage ne me sera pas rédhibitoire, même si c'est une option sympa que j'utilise depuis mars 2009 sur mon MBA.
> Il est quand même superbe bon dieu.



J'avais la même idée d'acheter avec toutes les options et j'ai craqué pour le modèle en stock.
MacBook Air 11,6" 2 Go / 128 Go. Du coup, je l'ai testé avec un des vendeurs du magasin qui n'en avait pas eu entre les mains. 

Premier test que nous avons fait, l'ouverture de deux séquences vidéos en streaming avec Safari 5.0.2 depuis le point d'accès Wifi et en lançant en parallèle, iPhoto, Photo Booth et Mail. La bête ne s'est pas laissé faire, la cpu était tout juste à 30% !

Deuxième test, nous avons voulu comparer la qualité de l'écran avec un MacBook. Nous avons lancé la même vidéo en streaming et il n'y a pas photo, la différence est magistrale. L'image est vraiment d'une qualité nette, les couleurs sont vives sur le MBA. Le pauvre MacBook a failli pleurer !

Troisième test, cette fois ci avec un MacBook Pro 15". La différence est toujours significative et le MacBook Pro s'en sort très bien. Mais je dois dire que la différence reste encore flagrante.

Sinon il ne fait absolument aucun bruit, la sortie du mode veille met 1 à 2 secondes au grand maxi. Ca va tellement vite que l'on n'attend pas !
Dans la boite, on trouve le chargeur classique et la fameuse clé usb pour réinstaller la bête ! Le clavier est nettement meilleur que celui d'un Netbook. on retrouve quasiment la même sensation qu'avec un MacBook Pro.

D'ailleurs, un client du magasin voulait se prendre un MacBook Pro 13" et il a acheté le même que le mien...

En tout cas, il a fait sensation auprès des autres clients qui trouvaient sa légèreté et sa qualité d'image tout bonnement géniales !

N'hésitez pas, il est vraiment très bien sauf que... il manque le rétro-éclairage du clavier... Mais bon, on ne peut pas tout avoir !

Un grand merci à tout l'équipe du magasin pour leur gentillesse !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

D'ailleurs commandé :love:

Mais livraison entre 2 et 4 jours suite à la modification des composants .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> Je vis a Bangkok M monsieur Artguillaume .. Et j ai déjà eu l occasion de remarquer ton attitude discourtoise de Monsieur je sais tout Je suis peut être a tes yeux un vieux débris au cortex détruit mais je m en tape Pour mon utilisation personnelle le MBA 11 n est pas adapte ! point  C est et je n en doute pas une excellente machine a prix Apple  C est grave Docteur Artguillaume ?



Je ne suis pas courtois quand on balance " Le MBA 11 devrait être retiré, sous pretexte qu'il te convient pas". Surtout en disant qu'il vaut mieux un IPAD, c'est différent. Et je suis loin de tout savoir, d'ailleurs on a toujours une plus grande part d'ignorance que de connaissance.

Et j'ai jamais dis non plus que c'était une bonne machine, j'en sais rien, sa se trouve il est super fragile ou autre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Ou a tu vu que j avais écrit qu il fallait virer le MBA 11 ? Invention boboenne ou mauvaise compréhension ? Chacun devrait choisir sa machine en fonction de son utilisation a mon avis Rien d' autre et fin du ping pong pour ma part je préfère le rugby ! Ca ne m enpeche pas d écrire que Secretin fut un superbe champion


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de passer par un AS et je me suis amusé avec le 11". Et bien, il s'agit d'une machine vraiment tape à l'oeil. L'écran de meilleure résolution que le 13" MacBook est un vrai plus. On n'a presque pas l'impression que la dalle est plus petite. 

J'ai fait joujou avec un 1,4 GHz et cela reste réactif. Pour ce qui est du flacon, c'est vraiment très fin et pas mal frime  La finition semble très correcte. La machine ne chauffe pas de manière excessive, malgré les nombreuses heures passées avec les clients.

En fin de compte, dommage que ce 11" ne soit pas disponible du stock avec 4 Go... Ou plutôt heureusement pour mon compte bancaire 


PS : le 13" est pas mal aussi, mais cela reste un 13"... Il ne profite pas de l'effet nouveauté de son petit frère et surtout, qu'est-ce qu'il paraît encombrant lorsqu'il est à côté de lui.


----------



## paqualou80 (23 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Je viens de passer par un AS et je me suis amusé avec le 11". Et bien, il s'agit d'une machine vraiment tape à l'oeil. L'écran de meilleure résolution que le 13" MacBook est un vrai plus. On n'a presque pas l'impression que la dalle est plus petite.
> 
> J'ai fait joujou avec un 1,4 GHz et cela reste réactif. Pour ce qui est du flacon, c'est vraiment très fin et pas mal frime  La finition semble très correcte. La machine ne chauffe pas de manière excessive, malgré les nombreuses heures passées avec les clients.
> 
> ...



Complètement d'accord, le 13" reste un modèle plus encombrant. Le 11" est quelque peu frime  et il ne chauffe quasiment pas. La dissipation thermique est excellente. Sinon mes cuisses auraient quelques marques...

Par contre, les 4 Go ne sont pas nécessaires, je l'utilise avec plusieurs applis et il ne bronche pas !

Mon compte bancaire vient par contre d'avoir un trou certain...


----------



## diegue (23 Octobre 2010)

Possesseur d'un MBA depuis près de 2 ans je n'ai fait que pester contre l'unique port USB, d'autant plus que le super drive ne fonctionne pas avec un Hub. Donc rien que pour ça j'en rachèterai peut-être un quand Lion sortira (bien que les Vaio série Z me tentent, même s'ils ne sont "pas beaux").
Hier et avant-hier j'ai essayé des 11 " (intérêt du poids) : pour moi l'écran est vraiment trop petit d'autant plus que la résolution de l'écran conduit à des caractères très petits pour les barres, menus, etc.
Mon MBA actuel est très silencieux, j'espère que pour les nouveaux il en est de même.
Je regrette le rétro-éclairage de l'écran (du point de vue esthétique).
Nouveau sur ce groupe bonjour à tous.
Diegue


----------



## Tox (23 Octobre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été relevé, mais sur les sites Apple, le MBA est présenté comme la prochaine génération de MacBook. Ceci explique peut-être les nouveaux tarifs (entrée de gamme et milieu de gamme) et les deux formats, à la manière des iBook 12" et 14".

On ajoute la mémoire vive de seulement 2 Go (comme les entrées de gamme de la Pomme)...

Le MacBook va-t-il survivre au MBA ?


----------



## surfman06 (24 Octobre 2010)

@Tox => Cela semble compromis, pour le macbook, mais sait on jamais, une petite baisse de prix, et il peut repartir?
@diegue => C'est ton choix de voir la concurrence, mais un conseil, si tu prends un vaio, prends directement une extension de garantie, avant 2005, je n'ai eu que des vaio, et d'année en année la robustesse et surtout la fiabilité, passait à la trappe, changement de cm tous les ans.:hein:
(en plus,mais la, c'est seulement moi que ça regarde, je ne passerai plus dans le côté obscur (win))

@alan63 => bangkok => ça me rappelle quand j'étais saisonnier et que je partais 6 mois après......, :love:


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

paqualou80 a dit:


> Complètement d'accord, le 13" reste un modèle plus encombrant. Le 11" est quelque peu frime  et il ne chauffe quasiment pas. La dissipation thermique est excellente. Sinon mes cuisses auraient quelques marques...
> 
> Par contre, les 4 Go ne sont pas nécessaires, je l'utilise avec plusieurs applis et il ne bronche pas !
> 
> Mon compte bancaire vient par contre d'avoir un trou certain...



Tu en avais besoin ou c'est pour te faire plaisir ?

Il est normal que la qualité des images soit supérieur puisque les caractéristiques de l'écran le sont aussi. 
Après, je souri discrètement quand je lis les posts du genre "petite machine, faible configuration, mais ne bronche pas !". 
Alors que depuis que je suis arrivé sur le forum, je vois beaucoup de nouveaux utilisateurs mac demander conseilles pour leur MPB.  Toujours la même phrase ( Mon utilisation est internet, forum, traitement de texte et photoshop/jeu suivant le profil). 
On leur conseille le plus souvent la machine la plus puissant ( Genre tu seras tranquille ).

Et là, c'est l'inverse. 
Alors ou je suis complètement à coté de la plaque ou le marketing Apple doit être enseigné dans toutes les plus grandes écoles de commerce.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h37 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça a déjà été relevé, mais sur les sites Apple, le MBA est présenté comme la prochaine génération de MacBook.
> 
> Le MacBook va-t-il survivre au MBA ?



Oui, si on est un peu observateur ( comme moi héhé), on peut voir une évolution du design depuis l'Ipad et plus particulièrement l'Iphone 4. En effet, si vous observez un angle du telephone, vous verrez que la forme est identique aux angles arrières du MBA. De ce constant, il est "facile" d'imaginer le design des prochains MBP.

Bien sur que le MacBook survivra, c'est l'ordinateur entrée de gamme d'Apple. Il permet de convertir les utilisateurs windowsiens au budget serré et bien sur les étudiants. Au passage, son design est horrible, un vrai pc low cost.


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2010)

Ca y est, j'ai le mien. Ben vous savez quoi ? Je regrette d'avoir vendu mon iPad cet après midi. Ok, ce n'est pas du tout le même usage et je pensais qu'il pourrait le remplacer en mieux (vrai clavier tout ça), et bien non. Je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat, loin de là, mais je me dis que je vais me reprendre un iPad. Parce que là, pour le coup, le Steve et ses potes ont inventé un nouveau besoin.
Par contre, en remplacement de mon Netbook Hackintosh, le MBA11 est parfait. D'ailleurs, le Hackintosh est à vendre pour 150 si ça branche quelqu'un.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

Et oui ce sont deux choses totalement différentes, tu aurais du attendre d'avoir ton MBA .


----------



## r e m y (24 Octobre 2010)

Juste une réflexion que je me suis faite en voyant les présentations du MacBook Air...

Le nouveau MBA est fourni avec une clé USB de réinstallation du système.







Quelque chose me dit qu'Apple fait le pari que les supports "galettes" vont disparaître au profit de ce type de support et je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils nous refassent le coup du premier iMac en supprimant cette fois les lecteurs de DVD de tous les prochains Macs (poussant ainsi les éditeurs de logiciels, dans un premier temps, éditeurs de videos ensuite?) à fournir leurs produits sur des clés usb plutôt que sur des galettes.


----------



## expertpack (24 Octobre 2010)

oui on peut imaginer la disparition du DVD dans les 5 ans a venir sur les portables , au profit de clefs , supprimant ainsi toute la mécanique des lecteurs/graveurs et les couts...

je reste en revanche méfiant sur les SSD car la capacité est largement en dessous des DD classiques , et la saturation du SDD sera a mon avis un probleme car 32 ou 64 Go en disque principal est trop juste dès que l'on installe des applis + l'OS .
j'ai un eepc avec un SD de 32 Go et le systeme d'exploitation sature ce disque , ce qui oblige a installer sur un disque annexe les applis .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h34 ----------

Comment , cette belle machine n'a pas laissé de place a un emplacement sim pour 3G ?
dommage , il faudra pluguer une vilaine clef USB sur l'unique port dispo , avec les inconvénients que l'on connait : risque de casse , verrue dépassante peu pratique en mode nomade.
Je trouve vraiment dommage cet oubli sur une machine nomade de 11 pouces . Le wifi n'est pas présent partout.


----------



## Yoshiki (24 Octobre 2010)

Désolé maitre Yoda de vous contre-dire, mais le nouveaux macbook air 11 possède 2 port usb


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Bien sur que le MacBook survivra, c'est l'ordinateur entrée de gamme d'Apple. Il permet de convertir les utilisateurs windowsiens au budget serré et bien sur les étudiants. Au passage, son design est horrible, un vrai pc low cost.



Si ce n'est qu'il est aussi cher que la première configuration MBA 11". Alors comme entrée de gamme :mouais:


----------



## pracolas (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
pour ceux qui se posent des questions sur la 3G avec le MBA, j'ai trouvé ça:

http://www.squealingrat.org/lt/the-apple-sd-card-secret-3g-sd-card/

ok, ce ne sont que des suppositions, mais bon...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Tu en avais besoin ou c'est pour te faire plaisir ?
> 
> Il est normal que la qualité des images soit supérieur puisque les caractéristiques de l'écran le sont aussi.
> Après, je souri discrètement quand je lis les posts du genre "petite machine, faible configuration, mais ne bronche pas !".
> ...



Objectivement, nous avons un MacBook blanc depuis fin 2006, et je trouve que le deisgn de cette machine reste bien supérieur à celui de nombreux PC, c'est vrai que la norme actuelle est plutôt de passer vers du monobloc en alu...  Mais ce design simple efficace et rationnel.


----------



## Mr Chen (24 Octobre 2010)

La tentation est vraiment très forte! 

Par contre quid sur le processeur? 1.4 ou 1.6 Ghz?

Je ne sais pas lequel prendre... des conseils? L'autonomie change?

J'imagine que l'appel care est indispensabe!?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Si ce n'est qu'il est aussi cher que la première configuration MBA 11". Alors comme entrée de gamme :mouais:



- il est plus facilement évolutif, soit avec un SSD soit avec un gros disque dur
- il intègre un superdrive
- la qualité du son est meilleure
- il dispose de plus de connectiques
- il dispose d'une autonomie plus grande

les deux ne correspondent aux même usages, c'est comme comparer le prix d'une jolie parrure de lingerie et d'un vêtement de ski, il y a plus de matières sur le vêtement de ski... et pourtant le prix n'est pas le même ...  ni le plaisir ....


----------



## choumou (24 Octobre 2010)

J'adore ta comparaison avec la lingerie.


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Si ce n'est qu'il est aussi cher que la première configuration MBA 11". Alors comme entrée de gamme :mouais:



Ce sont deux machines différentes. Quand vous serez en face d'un vendeur, il vous dira que le macbook est moins cher, plus puissant, plus grand, il a un super-drive...

Puis l'avantage du magasin, c'est de pouvoir comparer les modèles. Ensuite la personne choisira en fonction de ces besoins ou de ces "pulsions".


----------



## Maya7 (24 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - il est plus facilement évolutif, soit avec un SSD soit avec un gros disque dur
> - il intègre un superdrive
> - la qualité du son est meilleure
> - il dispose de plus de connectiques
> ...



Ah !


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Objectivement, nous avons un MacBook blanc depuis fin 2006, et je trouve que le deisgn de cette machine reste bien supérieur à celui de nombreux PC, c'est vrai que la norme actuelle est plutôt de passer vers du monobloc en alu...  Mais ce design simple efficace et rationnel.



Oui, mais ici on ne compare pas avec les PC : ) On est sur un forum mac et on compare ce qui est comparable. Le choix de la matière plastique est là pour diminuer le coût, et c'est normal puisque c'est une machine d'entrée de gamme.

C'est vrai que la stratégie d'Apple peut être difficile à définir. Avant, il y avait beaucoup de modèles, ensuite les gammes ont été diminuées pour se concentrer sur quelques produits. Et aujourd'hui, on assiste à une canalisation entre les produits Apple.

Steve part du principe qu'en bonne vache à lait, nous achèterons un produit de chaque gamme, et il n'a pas résister à la tentation de propose une version allégé du MBA (aucun jeu de mot). 

Si l'on observe sa stratégie sur du long terme, elle est perdante puisque Apple ne vend plus aussi bien ces Ipod par exemple.


----------



## nokiwi (24 Octobre 2010)

Apple vante la sortie de veille quasi instantanée du Macbook Air, et  c'est un point qui m'intéresse, mais est-il bon de laisser longtemps  (des jours entiers, jusqu'à 30 jours apparemment) son Macbook Air en  veille, écran fermé, ou y a-t-il un danger quelconque d'usure prématuré  de la batterie par exemple ou de surchauffe? 

Je sais que le Macbook Air boot s'éteint très rapidement (2 ou 3  secondes) et qu'il s'allume en relativement rapidement aussi (une  quinzaine de secondes), mais il est quand même super confortable de  juste fermer l'écran ce qui prend une seconde, et de le rouvrir ce qui  prend à peu près le même temps. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Apple vante la sortie de veille quasi instantanée du Macbook Air, et  c'est un point qui m'intéresse, mais est-il bon de laisser longtemps  (des jours entiers, jusqu'à 30 jours apparemment) son Macbook Air en  veille, écran fermé, ou y a-t-il un danger quelconque d'usure prématuré  de la batterie par exemple ou de surchauffe?
> 
> Je sais que le Macbook Air boot s'éteint très rapidement (2 ou 3  secondes) et qu'il s'allume en relativement rapidement aussi (une  quinzaine de secondes), mais il est quand même super confortable de  juste fermer l'écran ce qui prend une seconde, et de le rouvrir ce qui  prend à peu près le même temps.
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide !



L'utilisation logique serait d'allumer ton ordinateur le matin, le mettre en veille en journée et l'éteindre le soir. Si les gens ne peuvent pas attendre 15 secondes...


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - il est plus facilement évolutif, soit avec un SSD soit avec un gros disque dur
> - il intègre un superdrive
> - la qualité du son est meilleure
> - il dispose de plus de connectiques
> ...


 
J'en reviens à ma remarque précédente, le MB est le dernier représentant de l'informatique façon iBook. Le MBA en version 13" semble bien être la nouvelle donne en matière de laptop selon la Pomme.

On vire ce qui ne sert à rien pour le grand public (FW, port ethernet et lecteur optique), on garde l'essentiel en faisant un effort sur l'affichage et on ajoute le son stéréo. D'ailleurs par rapport au MB, le port ethernet disparaît, mais le slot SD apparaît (grand public toujours).

Si on a besoin de plus, l'option MBP devient alors évidente. Dans cette optique, le MB semble alors un peu batard. Vivement les mois prochains pour voir ce qu'il advient du dernier laptop polycarbonate Apple.


----------



## nokiwi (24 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> L'utilisation logique serait d'allumer ton ordinateur le matin, le mettre en veille en journée et l'éteindre le soir. Si les gens ne peuvent pas attendre 15 secondes...



D'accord, donc en gros tu ne recommandes pas de l'allumer un matin, de l'utiliser et de le mettre en veille entre deux utilisations, jusqu'à ce qu'il n'y ait plus de batterie (ce qui peut donc durer plusieurs jours, voire plusieurs semaines, selon l'utilisation), et à ce moment là l'éteindre, et le charger.

Comme sur un iPad en gros 

C'est sûr, 15 secondes c'est rien, mais c'est tellement confortable d'ouvrir son ordinateur et de l'avoir utilisable immédiatement.
Maintenant, si ce n'est pas recommandé, alors je ne le ferai pas.

Quels sont les risques à faire ça en fait?
Une usure prématurée?


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> L'utilisation logique serait d'allumer ton ordinateur le matin, le mettre en veille en journée et l'éteindre le soir. Si les gens ne peuvent pas attendre 15 secondes...


 
Bof, logique pour toi :mouais:

Il m'arrive bien souvent de ne pas éteindre ma machine sur plusieurs jours, voire de faire un redémarrage (au bout d'une semaine) uniquement pour libérer un peu la mémoire. Mes portables ne s'en sont pas plus mal portés jusqu'à maintenant...


----------



## MaTTrs (24 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

un possesseur de ce nouveau MBA peut me confirmer si il possède un capteur de luminosité??

Merci et amusez vous bien avec ce bijoux


----------



## nokiwi (24 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Bof, logique pour toi :mouais:
> 
> Il m'arrive bien souvent de ne pas éteindre ma machine sur plusieurs jours, voire de faire un redémarrage (au bout d'une semaine) uniquement pour libérer un peu la mémoire. Mes portables ne s'en sont pas plus mal portés jusqu'à maintenant...



Ah, donc toi tu me dis qu'il n'y aucun souci à faire ça alors.

Je pensais que c'était une règle quasi-universelle 
C'est bien de faire ça, ou c'est pas bien, point. lol

Apparemment, c'est chacun son utilisation alors !


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Ah, donc toi tu me dis qu'il n'y aucun souci à faire ça alors.
> 
> Je pensais que c'était une règle quasi-universelle
> C'est bien de faire ça, ou c'est pas bien, point. lol
> ...



C'est un peu ça oui, puis comme mon MBP boot en 12 secondes, c'est un plaisir de le voir à l'oeuvre


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

Le démarrage est le pire moment pour le matériel électronique, c'est ainsi


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2010)

Perso, je laisse mes Mac en veille depuis OSX... Ce système est fait pour ça, bien plus que de le redémarrer à tout bout de champ. Sur mon MacBookPro 17", que j'utilise pas mal pour le boulot, il reste en veille des semaines. Les seules fois où je l'éteins c'est quand j'ai besoin d'utiliser un logiciel bien spécifique qui est sur une partition séparée, ou alors si je pars longtemps en le laissant à la maison. Mes batteries ne meurent pas plus vites que celles des amis qui les éteignent régulièrement. 

Sur Mac, il y a deux types de veille - sur Unix en fait - la veille "normale" et la veille "profonde" - voir lien en bas de mon post. Quand tu mets ton Mac en veille, il sauve le contenu de sa RAM sur le disque dur, se met en veille en gardant quelques composants sous tension - notamment la RAM. Quand tu le réveilles, il se réactive assez rapidement puisqu'il ne fait que renvoyer de la tension à tous ses éléments (je schématise). Si pendant la veille la batterie venait à mourir, quand tu la recharges puis le réveille, il détecte que le contenu de la mémoire avait été sauvegardé et alors il va le retransférer depuis le disque vers la RAM. Dans ce cas, l'écran est un peu gris/bleu translucide (on voit clairement les fenêtres et les applis qui étaient ouvertes lors de la mise en veille) et une barre de progression apparaît en bas de la fenêtre pendant le réveil. C'est plus ou moins long car la RAM étant stockée sur le disque dur, il y a un temps de réveil dû à la vitesse de ton disque dur et à la quantité de RAM (ben oui, si tu as 4Go de mémoire vide, il faut stocker ces 4Go sur le disque et ça prend quand même un certain temps pour les lire pour les retransférer vers la RAM). Ce mode de veille profonde consomme 0 watts et donc un Mac qui dort profondément pourrait rester comme ça des mois avant qu'on ne le réveille.

D'après les docs et les explications, le nouveau MacBook Air passe automatiquement dans ce mode de veille profonde au bout d'une demi heure de veille "normale", la différence avec les autres Mac, c'est que la batterie continue à alimenter quelques composants histoire qu'on puisse le sortir de veille sans opération complexe : le clavier reste en attente d'un appui sur une touche, le détecteur d'ouverture de l'écran aussi et probablement d'autres trucs - d'où le chiffre de 30 jours d'autonomie en veille. Sur un MacBook "normal" qui serait entré en veille profonde, seul un appui bien ferme sur le bouton Power permet de le sortir de veille. 
Là où mon MacBook Air me sidère, c'est que même quand il entre en veille profonde, la sortie de veille profonde est quasi aussi rapide que la sortie de veille normale. J'imagine que c'est parce qu'il n'a "que" 2 giga de mémoire à copier depuis le SSD vers la RAM, que le SSD en question doit être plutôt rapide, et probablement que Apple a optimisé la gestion du/des fichiers mis en cache. Bref, tout ça pour dire que après une nuit en veille, mon MacBook Air n'a consommé que 1% de batterie, là où mon MacBook Pro en veille consomme en une nuit environ 15% de batterie.

Ma conclusion c'est que on doit pouvoir laisser le MacBook Air en veille tout le temps, et le redémarrer de temps en temps - par exemple lorsqu'il donne l'impression de ramer parce que la mémoire vive est saturée à force d'avoir lancé et quitté des applis. J'ai beaucoup hésité à prendre l'option 4Go, et hier quand je suis allé à l'AppleStore, j'ai regardé un peu la conso mémoire sur les machines de démo - qui sont allumées depuis le matin, et sur lesquelles les clients n'arrêtent pas de quitter des programmes, en relancer, mettre en veille, ouvrir GarageBand ou autre. Résultat: quasiment aucune machine n'avait sa mémoire vive saturée. Donc en utilisation normale de ce genre de machine (c'est pas fait pour faire du montage vidéo, on est bien d'accord), les 2Go de RAM sont bien assez, et en plus ils font moins consommer de batterie et permettent une sortie de veille encore plus rapide.


Le mode Safe Sleep expliqué par Apple :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/10328.html


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

badboyprod a dit:


> C'est pas du SSD mais du flash!



 C'est du SSD, sans enclosure classique. Le SSD, c'est du flash (enfin, en gros)


----------



## Tox (24 Octobre 2010)

@Pierre H

Réponse très explicite, merci.

Cela m'inspire deux réflexions :

La première concerne la génération MB unibody qui malgré l'absence de passage en veille profonde, ne perd que 1% aussi durant une nuit de veille. Je présume que ce doit être le cas pour la génération 2009 des laptop Apple.

La deuxième concerne la mémoire, car un autre atout d'OS X, c'est la gestion dynamique de la mémoire qui permet d'être rarement à court de ressources. C'est par contre une autre histoire en cas de virtualisation. C'est pour cette raison (mon travail nécessite de très rares fois de passer par VirtualBox) que l'option 4 Go me semble intéressante dans l'idée de remplacer mon MB par un MBA 13".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




David_b a dit:


> C'est du SSD, sans enclosure classique. Le SSD, c'est du flash (enfin, en gros)


C'est d'ailleurs très bien imagé sur la vidéo promotionnelle du MBA (3 minutes et une seconde).


----------



## nokiwi (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci Pierre H pour ces explications très intéressantes.


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Perso, je laisse mes Mac en veille depuis OSX... Ce système est fait pour ça, bien plus que de le redémarrer à tout bout de champ. Sur mon MacBookPro 17", que j'utilise pas mal pour le boulot, il reste en veille des semaines. Les seules fois où je l'éteins c'est quand j'ai besoin d'utiliser un logiciel bien spécifique qui est sur une partition séparée, ou alors si je pars longtemps en le laissant à la maison. Mes batteries ne meurent pas plus vites que celles des amis qui les éteignent régulièrement.



Ok pour les explications, mais si tu as un SSD comme moi, cela veut dire qu'il y aura de la tension dedans (vu que ce n'est pas un HDD). Donc c'est par risquer.

J'ai dans la tête les vieux pcs windows qu'il fallait redémarrer à tout bout de champs, puis la chauffe des composants. Enfin, je suis peut être vieux jeu... A 21 ans : /

Par contre, comment on fait pour ce mettre en veille profonde sur MPB ?


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Par contre, comment on fait pour ce mettre en veille profonde sur MPB ?



Si tu bricoles un peu du Terminal, c'est là que ça se passe. Tu lances le Terminal, puis tu tapes :

_sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 1_

Le mode 1, c'est le Deep Sleep, où la mémoire est copiée sur le disque et le courant coupé.

_sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 0_

Le mode 0, c'est celui à l'ancienne : la RAM reste alimentée, le réveil est plus rapide. Mais si la batterie se vide pendant la veille, rien n'est sauvé. L'avantage, c'est que le Système ne créé pas de fichier cache pour stocker la mémoire Du coup c'est de la place gagnée sur le disque dur vu qu'il faut autant de place que tu as de mémoire.

_sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 3_

Le mode 3, c'est le mode mixte, celui qui est activé sur tous les MacBook depuis quelques années - depuis les PowerBook G4 dernière génération en gros.


Il existe aussi d'autres méthodes pour entrer en mode veille profonde sur un MacBook: 

- la solution "bourrin" consiste à mettre en veille puis à enlever la batterie un instant. Ca coupe le mode de veille légère et ça ne garde que la profonde.

- la solution logicielle, en installant le Widget Deep Sleep : http://deepsleep.free.fr/


----------



## madaniso (24 Octobre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Si tu bricoles un peu du Terminal, c'est là que ça se passe. Tu lances le Terminal, puis tu tapes :
> 
> _sudo pmset -a hibernatemode 1_
> 
> ...



D'accord. Comme j'utilise mon ordinateur tous les jours, je pense que je vais le laisser un veille simplement en fermant l'écran. Ensuite j'installerai peut être le widget. Merci


----------



## TiteLine (24 Octobre 2010)

Juste une petite question à la limite du HS.

Un portable est fait pour être transporté, que ce soit d'une pièce à l'autre ou en voiture, à vélo ou sur le dos. Le disque dur classique (je ne parle pas de SSD ou de mémoire flash hein ...) ne craint rien si l'ordinateur est juste en veille lors du transport?   Question peut être stupide mais dont la réponse pourrait me faire faire quelques économies


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Juste une petite question à la limite du HS.
> 
> Un portable est fait pour être transporté, que ce soit d'une pièce à l'autre ou en voiture, à vélo ou sur le dos. Le disque dur classique (je ne parle pas de SSD ou de mémoire flash hein ...) ne craint rien si l'ordinateur est juste en veille lors du transport?   Question peut être stupide mais dont la réponse pourrait me faire faire quelques économies


si tu lui laisses le temps d'arrêter de tourner et de parquer ses têtes avant de le déplacer, non


----------



## TiteLine (24 Octobre 2010)

Je te remercie (de la part de mon banquier) 

Je pense conserver mon ultra portable actuel et le laisser en veille avec mes applis préférées non quittées. Je vais gagner pas mal de temps au taf à un moindre coût (même si le petit 11" me tente horriblement :rose


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Je te remercie (de la part de mon banquier)


De rien 

En fait, Apple à pensé à tout : le truc c'est d'attendre que la diode de veille _clignote_ avant de le bouger


----------



## Mr Chen (24 Octobre 2010)

La tentation est vraiment très forte! 

Par contre quid sur le processeur? 1.4 ou 1.6 Ghz?

Je ne sais pas lequel prendre... des conseils? L'autonomie change?

J'imagine que l'appel care est indispensabe!?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

Moi je dirais tout à fond .

Je prendrais l'Apple Care dans le cour de l'année .


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Par contre quid sur le processeur? 1.4 ou 1.6 Ghz?
> 
> Je ne sais pas lequel prendre... des conseils? L'autonomie change?
> 
> J'imagine que l'appel care est indispensabe!?



Ah moi je te dis que je regrette pas. Je regrette d'avoir vendu mon iPad, mais pas d'avoir acheté le 11". Pour le 13", ça dépend ton usage. C'est évident que le proc à 1.6 va consommer plus. Combien c'est un mystère et il faudra attendre les tests poussés des revues ou des sites web. Sinon, pour l'AppleCare, rien ne t'empêche de la prendre pendant la première année, du coup si tu le casses ou si on te le vole (ce qui n'est vraiment pas qq chose que je te souhaite), tu auras économisé cette dépense... Pendant la première année, tu es couvert par la garantie légale.


----------



## xKwaKx (24 Octobre 2010)

Dépenser 90 de plus pour un gain de 0,2ghz, je n'y crois pas trop :/ le gain sera limite invisible. Par contre passer de 2go a 4go, c different. Tu doubles la capacité de ta mémoire vive. Ce qui n'est pa négligeable   Pour ma part, j'hésite encore entre le modele 64 et 128 go :/ Dur choix


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Dépenser 90&#8364; de plus pour un gain de 0,2ghz, je n'y crois pas trop :/ le gain sera limite invisible. Par contre passer de 2go a 4go, c different. Tu doubles la capacité de ta mémoire vive. Ce qui n'est pa négligeable   Pour ma part, j'hésite encore entre le modele 64 et 128 go :/ Dur choix



Je serais pas aussi catégorique (et les habitués savent que je suis plutôt hostile à la course au Ghz). ici, c'est le proc qui risque d'être la partie la moins performante de la machine. Mon conseil: prendre le plus gros processeur possible et puis le plus de RAM et enfin le plus gros SSD


----------



## cedcrow (24 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je serais pas aussi catégorique (et les habitués savent que je suis plutôt hostile à la course au Ghz). ici, c'est le proc qui risque d'être la partie la moins performante de la machine. Mon conseil: prendre le plus gros processeur possible et puis le plus de RAM et enfin le plus gros SSD



c'est pour ça qu'avant de choisir on attend les premiers benchs avec impatience...


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

cedcrow a dit:


> c'est pour ça qu'avant de choisir on attend les premiers benchs avec impatience...



Pas besoin de bench : avec de la RAM et un SSD hyper rapide, le goulot d'étranglement se fera au niveau du multitâche, à cause du processeur qui ramera pour suivre


----------



## plaj (24 Octobre 2010)

cedcrow a dit:


> c'est pour ça qu'avant de choisir on attend les premiers benchs avec impatience...



Mais c est quand qu'ils viennent ces tests !!!!


----------



## Mr Chen (24 Octobre 2010)

Quand tu as dis dans ton test que la version 64GO ne possède que 46 d'utilisable, il est clair que c'est trop peu. (même si j'ai un dd léger à coté) Je prendrai au moins la version de 128. 

Après, le slot SD, c'est difficile de savoir... je fais pas mal de photos, donc je dirais oui. Mais j'aurais préféré prendre un 11 que 13 pouces...

Au final, je dois sacrifier le SD ou un peu de mobilité. Je n'ai pas encore choisi. (bon sur le site d'apple le 11" est a 29cm contre 32cm pour le 13") c'est pas non plus une différence énorme. 

Mine de rien, si cette légère différence permet de gagner 2h de batterie, alors mon choix est fait.


----------



## chris2002 (24 Octobre 2010)

Salut,



David_b a dit:


> Je serais pas aussi catégorique (et les habitués savent que je suis plutôt hostile à la course au Ghz). ici, c'est le proc qui risque d'être la partie la moins performante de la machine. Mon conseil: prendre le plus gros processeur possible et puis le plus de RAM et enfin le plus gros SSD



Le problème c'est que pour pouvoir prendre le plus gros proc il faut prendre le plus gros SSD (sur les 13 pouces). :hein:

Donc est-ce que la différence entre 1.86 et 2.13 GHz est vraiment significative ?

Car même avec une partition Bootcamp de 30 Go et une machine virtuelle Unbuntu de 8 GO, j'ai pas utilisé plus de 80 GO sur mon MBP actuel (qui a 2 ans), donc les 256 Go de SSD j'en ai pas grand chose à foutre, surtout que si je m'achète un MBA, c'est en complément du MBP.


----------



## xKwaKx (24 Octobre 2010)

Ouais, et d'ou je pond l'argent pour m'acheter le 11'6 le plus performant ? lol j'aime beaucoup vos conseils, mais ils ne sont pas réaliste. Si on pouvait upgrader une machine comme bon nous semble, il n'y aurait plus besoin de forum 

Ensuite, quand on voit les configu limitante du MBA, Apple n'a pas fait ça pour rien. Quand steve jobs dit la phrase suivante : "le MBA est l'outils parfait pour les journalistes". Il ne dit pas ça pour rien je pense. Un journaliste a besoin d'un outils leger, pouvant aller sur internet, tout en redigant un article sur pages, et pouvant ecouter de la musique le tout avec une autonomie sympa. Ce que vous me décrivez, c un mba pouvant enchainer du multitache comme un fou, faisant tourner un logiciel de retouche photo video (limite ridicule vu la taille d'ecran) etc... Autant à ce moment là prendre un mbp riche en ghz et ram avec un ecran adequa. Enfin bon, je reste sur ma position, sur un mba, ajouter 0,2ghz de plus pour 90, c tendu voir inutile. par contre un ssd 128go et 4go de ram, ce n'est pas négligeable.


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Ouais, et d'ou je pond l'argent pour m'acheter le 11'6 le plus performant ? lol j'aime beaucoup vos conseils, mais ils ne sont pas réaliste


Bien sur que si, à moins que tu ne limites la réalité à ce qui est à ta portée ?



> Ce que vous me décrivez, c un mba pouvant enchainer du multitache comme un fou,


blablabla... 
ce que _je_ te décris (et ce sur quoi mes conseils reposent) c'est mon usage du MBA (ancienne génération à 2.13Ghz+128SSD) en tant qu'auteur (et en tant qu'éditeur) (et bloggeur, à l'occasion). 
Ça te va, comme ça ? 

Après, mes conseils tu en fais ce que tu veux, bien sûr.


----------



## xKwaKx (24 Octobre 2010)

Loin de moi de critiquer ton avis, mais j'ai juste l'impression que les gens attendent beaucoup du mba 11'6 alors que sa configu maximum est 1,6 ghz pour 4go de ram. Juste en voyant ça, on sait que en prenant un mba 11'6, on ne pourra de toute façon pas faire la même chose qu'avec un mbpro. C'est tout. Pour donner un petit indice, un mba n'arrive pas a lire une video en format imax tiré d'un bluray rip sans saccadé pour le modele 2go, 1,4ghz. mais ce genre de chose, qui le fera avec un mba 11'6 ?


----------



## surfman06 (24 Octobre 2010)

Attention, comme avant tout achat, il est conseillé de faire au minimum une checklist de ce qu'on attend de la machine afin de ne pas regretter son achat, il est clair qu'au vu du prix de celle ci, du moins pour pour le 11" toutes options et le 13", cela aidera les indécis à s'orienter sur le mba ou le mbp en fonction des besoins. Et que toute personne qui considère le mba comme machine principale doit être réaliste quand à la puissance de cette machine. Cela ne coûte rien de faire cette liste, et de voir sur les forums où poser une question afin d'être aidé car les vendeurs vous feront croire monts et merveilles.........


----------



## David_b (24 Octobre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> Pour donner un petit indice, un mba n'arrive pas a lire une video en format imax tiré d'un bluray rip sans saccadé pour le modele 2go, 1,4ghz. mais ce genre de chose, qui le fera avec un mba 11'6 ?


Pas moi, j'ai pas de blu-ray 

Mais je persiste: prendre le plus gros proc possible n'est pas une mauvaise idée. Puis la RAM, parce que les apllis bouffent même pour un anacrhonisme de mon genre qui n'utilise que Mail, Safari et TextMate ou Scrivener et Word (et la 2011 n'est pas moins gourmande)  

Après, la question du stockage ne m'a jamais parue vitale sur un ultra portable... Mais j'ai quand même changé mon 64 pour 128


----------



## pbas400 (24 Octobre 2010)

Sur les forums US, pas de besoin de prendre de la ram supplémentaire, en 2 go il tourne tres tres bien, et de la ram en + c'est de la consommation de batterie en +

le MBA 11 est superbe après l'avoir essayé à l'AS...

je me demande si je vais pas me laisser tenter pour une utilisation nomade et un voyage de 6 mois en Asie à la place du MB pro 15 qui pèse son poids

et pour une utilisation Internet + Mail + photo, il sera suffisant avec un disque externe de sauvegarde tel que le Lacie Rikiki


----------



## xKwaKx (24 Octobre 2010)

Crois moi que si je pouvais me prendre le max, je n'hésiterai pas une seconde pour éviter les mauvaises surprises  Il va falloir attendre pr en savoir plus :/


----------



## surfman06 (24 Octobre 2010)

Quelqu'un a t il essayé App Timer sur un mba afin de savoir si la charge de la batterie gagnerai en efficacité. Pour rappel App Timer permet de bloquer les applications en arrière plan pour ne pas consommer et gagner en performances soit disant.......


----------



## Pierre H (24 Octobre 2010)

En tout cas, si certains trouvent le 64Go un peu court, on peut récupérer quasi une 10aine de Giga en virant les Garage Bands et autres iMovies et autres iMachins qui ne servent à pas grand chose...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t il essayé App Timer sur un mba afin de savoir si la charge de la batterie gagnerai en efficacité. Pour rappel App Timer permet de bloquer les applications en arrière plan pour ne pas consommer et gagner en performances soit disant.......



Petite rectification, car il risque d'être difficile de trouver l'application autrement : son vrai nom est *App Tamer*

Je n'utilise pas cette application, mais sur MacUpdate, un utilisateur annonce qu'AppTamer lui aurait permis de gagner une heure en autonomie lorsqu'il est sur batterie. À confirmer, mais c'est assez encourageant.


----------



## arrakiss (24 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> Sur les forums US, pas de besoin de prendre de la ram supplémentaire, en 2 go il tourne tres tres bien, et de la ram en + c'est de la consommation de batterie en +
> 
> le MBA 11 est superbe après l'avoir essayé à l'AS...
> 
> ...



Tout pareil, il sera parfait dans mon sac à dos lors de mon voyage d'un an en Australie.
Et il arrive pile au moment ou je me torturais l'esprit pour savoir si je prenais mon MBP15" ou rien du tout...


----------



## Pierre H (25 Octobre 2010)

En tout cas, il y a une technologie Apple à redécouvrir si vous ne l'utilisez pas : Spaces.
http://www.apple.com/fr/pro/tips/spaces.html
Sur un petit écran, c'est le top pour optimiser l'espace. Je l'ai redécouvert sur mon NetBook et si je ne m'en sers pas sur des ordinateurs avec des écrans plus grands, je dois dire que sur le MBA 11", c'est incontournable.


----------



## surfman06 (25 Octobre 2010)

@Crates => Merci de m'avoir rectifié et d'avoir mis le lien. 
Dès l'obtention de mon mba, je l'installerai pour voir.


----------



## xKwaKx (25 Octobre 2010)

Pour ma part, je viens de me commander le MBA 11,6 avec 1,4Ghz, 4Go de ram et 64go de mémoire. Seul problème, le délai de livraison que je trouve long avec livraison prévu seulement mercredi prochain :/


----------



## surfman06 (25 Octobre 2010)

hé oui, on n'a pas encore crée TNT ou UPS instantané ......


----------



## pitou_92 (25 Octobre 2010)

il sera mien bientôt (le 11"), mais j'aimerais savoir si:
- on pouvait lancer des jeux comme R.U.S.E (mon cousin le fait sur son mb alu avec une 9400M) et si le jeu est a installer sur la machine parce qu'avec 50 GO, sa risque de faire juste!
- si la fnac l'a reçu
- ET si sa serait pas mieux de prendre le mba 1,86 GHz avec disque dur ssd 128 GO et 9400m qui traine sur le refurb?(a 999)??


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous,

J'ai testé un peu le mba11 dans sa configuration de basse dans un AS.

Je suis un peu déçu à vrai dire en ce qui concerne les perfs. Moi qui pensais m'en prendre un essentiellement pour surfer : jai fais tourner ce site dessus :http://www.lexus.ca/is/index_en.html en guise de test.

Bilan, les vidéos saccadent constamment. Alors bien sur c'est un site lourd qui demande de la ressource, mais c'est dommage qu'Apple sorte un laptop qui ne tienne pas la route lorsqu'on lui demande d'afficher des sites flash "d'aujourd'hui'.

Quelqu'un saurait à quoi pourrait être dû ces ralentissements ?


----------



## oligo (25 Octobre 2010)

Mouais....

Sur mon MacBook aussi ça lague! A mon avis, c'est plus un problème de site pourri avec du flash codé avec les pieds que le MacBook air lui-même! 

Après, il faut voir ce que tu veux dire par "saccades" parce que comme je te l'ai dit, ça saccade aussi chez moi! (MacBook 2.4Ghz 4 Go de ram) 

Mais de toute façon, c'est sûr que le proc à 1,4 Ghz n'est pas ultra puissant! 

Mais quand je vois  cette vidéo de gaming sur MBA , je me dis que tout n'est pas perdu avec ce petit bijoux!  (D'accord c'est la version 13 pouces)


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

Oui ,c'est sûr que je ne sais pas si le site est bien optimisé...

Peut-être qu'upgrader a 4go ram pourrait résoudre un peu le problème. 
À moins que ce soit surtout le proco qui soit sollicité.

EDIT : Ton MBA a 4go de ram, ok c'est le proc. :/


----------



## Tox (25 Octobre 2010)

Une toute petite saccade chez moi et je n'ai qu'un 2.26 GHz... Ne serait-ce pas plutôt une question de bande passante ?


----------



## xKwaKx (25 Octobre 2010)

J'ai testé le site sur mon iMac 21 pouces 3,2ghz, ça tourne bien. C'est tout simplement le site qui est très mal optimisé et qui tourne uniquement avec Flash. Pour qu'un site fasse saccader un MB avec 2,26ghz, c'est que c'est vraiment pathétique comme site. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Apple ne met plus directement Flash sur les nouveaux MBair.


----------



## Mr Chen (25 Octobre 2010)

Si, aussi.

Et puis c'est du flash, alors c'est normal


----------



## Pierre H (25 Octobre 2010)

Tu parles de la vidéo à l'arrivée sur le site ? J'ai essayé sur mon 11, ça passe sans souci. Je ne suis pas allé plus loin cela dit, car les voitures bof bof, et encore moins les Lexus.
Une chose est sûre, à l'AppleStore, même s'ils ont une connexion internet monstrueuse, il y a au bas mot une centaine de machines qui tirent dessus simultanément.


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

Pierre H a dit:


> Tu parles de la vidéo à l'arrivée sur le site ?



Non, plutôt les vidéos d'intro à une rubrique, est également les mouvements d'ouverture en diagonale.


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Mouais....
> 
> Sur mon MacBook aussi ça lague! A mon avis, c'est plus un problème de site pourri avec du flash codé avec les pieds que le MacBook air lui-même!


ca passe bien sur mon MBP de 2006 (sans coupure, ou alors assez discrètes pour que je remarque pas) 

...mais quel site de m*rde. Cela dit, pour vendre une caisse ça m'étonne qu'à moitié.


----------



## xKwaKx (25 Octobre 2010)

Normalement, pour résumer un peu la chose, le macbook air de base est spécialement fait pour un usage standard . Dans standard, je pense à internet, traitement de texte, lecture de vidéo, de musique, le tout en même temps etc... Mais en regardant quelques vidéos de plus sur internet, des personnes se sont amusées à faire des test de démarrage avec Parallels desktop 6 sous windows 7. Ce qui est relativement rapide. Mais le plus intéressant aussi, c'est qu'il a aussi testé la lecture d'une vidéo HD 1080 sous quicktime, et l'on constate aucun ralentissement. Et pour finir, il a enchaîné une vidéo flash 1080 sur youtube. Et là aussi, ça à l'air d'être correcte ... Voici les liens vidéos : (mal cadré mais on voit ce que l'on veut ^^)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olmTB4Y8ojU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okwEqgGVg0g&feature=mfu_in_order&playnext=1&videos=gaaZO25zJrs

Ce qui serait symp de la part des nouveaux possesseur de MBAir de nous faire quelques petits test comme ça pour voir où sont les limites de ces macbook ? Ça serait top en attendant le test de macgé ^^


----------



## corloane (25 Octobre 2010)

paqualou80 a dit:


> Complètement d'accord, le 13" reste un modèle plus encombrant. Le 11" est quelque peu frime  et il ne chauffe quasiment pas. La dissipation thermique est excellente. Sinon mes cuisses auraient quelques marques...
> 
> Par contre, les 4 Go ne sont pas nécessaires, je l'utilise avec plusieurs applis et il ne bronche pas !
> 
> Mon compte bancaire vient par contre d'avoir un trou certain...



tiens, une question que je me posais, le 11' reste-t-il un "ordinateur de cuisse"? la taille de l'écran ne fait-il pas qu'il faille le poser plus près des yeux?


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

Et je rajoute un petit macbook pro 13 vs macbook air 13 (2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmiwxx4e9E


----------



## choumou (25 Octobre 2010)

pn10000 a dit:


> Et je rajoute un petit macbook pro 13 vs macbook air 13 (2010)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzmiwxx4e9E



Heu il me semble qu'il le compare plutôt avec un macbook pro 15" i5.


----------



## daftendireckt (25 Octobre 2010)

Salut à tous!
Quelqu'un sait si l'audio fonctionne sur le HDMI via un adaptateur ?


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Heu il me semble qu'il le compare plutôt avec un macbook pro 15" i5.



Ah.
Je me disais qu'il était un peu grand ce mpb13


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> J'ai testé le site sur mon iMac 21 pouces 3,2ghz, ça tourne bien. C'est tout simplement le site qui est très mal optimisé et qui tourne uniquement avec Flash. Pour qu'un site fasse saccader un MB avec 2,26ghz, c'est que c'est vraiment pathétique comme site. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Apple ne met plus directement Flash sur les nouveaux MBair.



Sauf que c'est pas du toute pour cette raison que flash n'est pas pré installé ... Flash n'est pas responsable des gens qui codent mal.


----------



## ziommm (25 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de tester ce site sur mon MBP i5, et il y a des lags flagrants, alors bon, j'aurai tendance à dire que c'est le site et/ou flash qui fait des siennes ^^.

Pour ce qui est du comparatif MBP/MBA, bah rien d'étonnant, le Air prends la tête en matière d'accès disque (boot, démarrage apps), mais se fait latter en calcul brut, i5 FTW .


----------



## xKwaKx (25 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Sauf que c'est pas du toute pour cette raison que flash n'est pas pré installé ... Flash n'est pas responsable des gens qui codent mal.



La seule source d'échauffement de mon processeur sur mon iMac (mis à part les jeux) sont les vidéos flash qui demandent énormément de ressource pour peu. Quand on fait tourner du HTML5, il n'y a aucun soucis. La différence est flagrante (cf daylimotion qui propose un swicht entre flash et html5)


----------



## pn10000 (25 Octobre 2010)

Premier comparo : 
http://www.primatelabs.ca/blog/2010/10/macbookair_benchmarks-late-2010/


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Livraison entre le 1 et 4 novembre, vite mon MBA actuel est HS .


----------



## sclicer (25 Octobre 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Bof, logique pour toi :mouais:
> 
> Il m'arrive bien souvent de ne pas éteindre ma machine sur plusieurs jours, voire de faire un redémarrage (au bout d'une semaine) uniquement pour libérer un peu la mémoire. Mes portables ne s'en sont pas plus mal portés jusqu'à maintenant...



Et ça n'a aucun effet sur le portable lors du transport, car je compte acheter un mba (topic à venir); et je suis sceptique quant à le laisser en vieille dans ma sacoche quand je suis  en ville/pause déjeuner (transport donc).


----------



## Tox (25 Octobre 2010)

C'est simplement conçu pour.


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

plaj a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'hésite entre un 11" 1,4 ou 1,6 Ghz, je ne sais pas s'il y a beaucoup de différence et un 13" pour la résolution. Qu'en pensez vous.
> 
> Merci


 
le 13" sans hesiter sur la durée c'est bien moins fatiguant qu'un 11" je ne reviendrai jamais en dessous perso trop penible 
de plus le 13 à un port sd  et surtout 6mo de memoire cache et un bus à 1066mhz contre seulement 2mo de mémoire cache et un bus frontal à 800mhz sur le 11" sans commpter les 7h wifi en service,  sans, on peux esperer 9/10h sans soucis je pense 
perso commandé en 4go :love:


----------



## stephazertyuiop (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Savez vous quand est-ce que Be.ez sortira des housses pour le MBA 11,6" ?


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> C'est étrange cette "baisse" d'autonomie sur le 11, par rapport au 13
> 
> sinon, ben comme la plupart d'entre vous, je regrette l'absence de rétro éclairage
> 
> ...


 
bin non c'est tout simplement une question de place le 13 est plus grand donc des batteries plus grande tout simplement.
sinon c'est vrai que c'était sympa le retroéclairage c'est le seul truc que je vais regréter  même si dans les fait j'en ai jamais eu besoin mais c'etait bôooooooo :rateau:


----------



## David_b (25 Octobre 2010)

stephazerty a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Savez vous quand est-ce que Be.ez sortira des housses pour le MBA 11,6" ?



On a parlé de 2012, mais y a une incertitude pour savoir si c'est avant ou après la fin du monde


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

stephazerty a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Savez vous quand est-ce que Be.ez sortira des housses pour le MBA 11,6" ?


 
perso j'aime beaucoup les caselogic je les trouve super pratique avec leur poche pour ranger le transfo et 2/3 conneries
http://www.caselogic.com/13_3_lapto...il/index.cfm?modelid=120363&productid=1311643


----------



## surfman06 (25 Octobre 2010)

Perso, je ne ferai jamais confiance à une pochette ou tu mets ton transfo par dessus, imagines une chute la plus petite qu'elle soit, du au transfo, t'as un grand risque d'abîmer le portable, s'il tombe avec uniquement la pochette et qu'elle résiste au choc, le portable ne sera pas marqué........

david => tu lis trop de sf ou regardes trop de films........


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> Perso, je ne ferai jamais confiance à une pochette ou tu mets ton transfo par dessus, imagines une chute la plus petite qu'elle soit, du au transfo, t'as un grand risque d'abîmer le portable, s'il tombe avec uniquement la pochette et qu'elle résiste au choc, le portable ne sera pas marqué........
> 
> david => tu lis trop de sf ou regardes trop de films........


 
houla parano toi  en 20 ans je n'ai jamais fait tomber mon ordi dans sa housse  et même si ! l'impact avec le sol serait plus important qu'un entre choc avec le tranfo(2 surface plane) du air qui ne peux avoir lieu car séparé par l'epaisseur de la housse . au contraire si il tombe à plat dessus c'est le transfo qui prendrai tout le choc et si la housse tombe sur un coin les degats serai bien plus important aussi.


----------



## madaniso (25 Octobre 2010)

David_b a dit:


> On a parlé de 2012, mais y a une incertitude pour savoir si c'est avant ou après la fin du monde



Cher David, une petite mise à jour des rumeurs du net s'impose pour vous je crois !

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2010/10/22/2276936_la-fin-du-monde-n-aura-pas-lieu-en-2012.html


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

sinon quitte a prendre une housse qui ne sert à rien transporter juste dans un soucis de protection je prendrais celle ci au moins elle est classe  et pas besoin de s'embeter à le sortir 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PDair-Leather-C...679?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item359affd707


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

xKwaKx a dit:


> La seule source d'échauffement de mon processeur sur mon iMac (mis à part les jeux) sont les vidéos flash qui demandent énormément de ressource pour peu. Quand on fait tourner du HTML5, il n'y a aucun soucis. La différence est flagrante (cf daylimotion qui propose un swicht entre flash et html5)



Oui soit, mais c'est quand même pas là raison, ensuite pour le débat, savoir si c'est APPLE qui garde trop le secret sur son OS, ou si c'est adobe qui se programme avec des mouffles, moi je m'en cogne, il y a des vidéos que en flash, alors au lieu de prendre parti pour l'un ou pour l'autre, moi je prend parti de ceux qui veulent que flash marche bien sur MAC 

Et le html5 je m'en cogne aussi peut importe, tant que sa marche partout.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je pense bientôt me prendre un macbook air 13 en remplacement de mon macbook actuel, un 13 blanc mid 2007 avec la Gma  etc...

Sans spécialement courir après les Ghz mais compte tenu de la réduc de l'université sur le matos apple (qui fait tout de même pas mal baisser la note globale), je le pousserai à 2.16 ghz et 4 Go de ram.

J'ai donc une question, avec cette configuration, Aperture devrait tourner sans trop de problème non ? Et est ce que vous avez une idée du comportement de photoshop sur une machine ainsi équipée ? En vous remerciant d'avance.


----------



## nokiwi (25 Octobre 2010)

Sinon vous avez vu les nombreux articles sur les dangers de la LED?

Exemple : http://www.lefigaro.fr/sante/2010/1...-ampoules-a-led-dangereuses-pour-les-yeux.php

Et l'écran du Macbook Air alors?


----------



## nickos_fr (25 Octobre 2010)

nokiwi a dit:


> Sinon vous avez vu les nombreux articles sur les dangers de la LED?
> 
> Exemple : http://www.lefigaro.fr/sante/2010/1...-ampoules-a-led-dangereuses-pour-les-yeux.php
> 
> Et l'écran du Macbook Air alors?


 
rho lala le trolleur  il s'agit  d'ampoule led et pas de led tout court de plusieurs watts tres puissante et en éclairage direct rien a voir avec un écran d'ordi :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h45 ----------




moral a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, je pense bientôt me prendre un macbook air 13 en remplacement de mon macbook actuel, un 13 blanc mid 2007 avec la Gma  etc...
> 
> Sans spécialement courir après les Ghz mais compte tenu de la réduc de l'université sur le matos apple (qui fait tout de même pas mal baisser la note globale), je le pousserai à 2.16 ghz et 4 Go de ram.
> 
> J'ai donc une question, avec cette configuration, Aperture devrait tourner sans trop de problème non ? Et est ce que vous avez une idée du comportement de photoshop sur une machine ainsi équipée ? En vous remerciant d'avance.


 
ça tournera forcement mieux que sur 13 mid 2007 mais c'est pas forcement la machine la plus adapté pour photoshop  c'est plus adapté je pense pour un journaliste ,etudiant,blogueur que de la retouche photo deja sur un 24" je suis juste  ou alors pour depanner ponctuelement


----------



## pitou_92 (26 Octobre 2010)

je viens de faire un geek bench avec un netbook sony, 1,6 GHz, dd de 160 go, 1 go de memoire vive, et une intel media accelerator en carte graphique, et il a eu 750(c'est a peine plus que l'ipad ) contre 2040 pour le mba 11" d'apple. je pense qu'on peut définitivement dire que le mba n'est PAS un netbook!


----------



## fpoil (26 Octobre 2010)

Je viens de passer à Opéra, et moi qui était parti sur un 11", je suis hésitant : la partie écran semble beaucoup moins bien proportionnée sur le 11. On a l'impression que l'on aurait pu avoir quelques pixel de plus, les bords semblent exageremment grands, reste le poids et l'encombrement hors pairs.


----------



## nokiwi (26 Octobre 2010)

Ou quelques centimètres en moins...


----------



## Pierre H (26 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, Apple a cédé à la mode des écrans 16:9 que je trouve détestables en informatique. Ca va pour regarder un film, mais pour bosser ça n'a aucun intéret cette proportion. Mais j'imagine que prendre des écrans dans un format "à la mode" leur permet de tirer les prix et de garder leur marge, euh pardon, de le proposer à un tarif amazing. 
C'est vrai aussi qu'ils auraient pu enlever un bon centimètre autour de l'écran, mais alors il y aurait eu un problème pour le trackpad. Ok, le clavier aurait pu rester en full size, mais le trackpad n'aurait plus eu de place, or c'est un des trucs géniaux de cette machine. J'ai un 10.5" de chez MSi, un poil plus petit, plus lourd, mais surtout avec un trackpad jouet : il fait 3,9cm de haut. Faut pas des gros doigts...


----------



## pbas400 (26 Octobre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Je viens de passer à Opéra



reste sur Safari   ok je --->



fpoil a dit:


> les bords semblent exageremment grands, reste le poids et l'encombrement hors pairs.



je le trouve parfait, et en accord avec mon MBP 15 ecran mat.... j'hesite juste sur l'utilité ou non de passer à 4go... tous les tests sur les sites US ne disent que du bien avec le 2 go


----------



## Pierre H (26 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> . j'hesite juste sur l'utilité ou non de passer à 4go... tous les tests sur les sites US ne disent que du bien avec le 2 go



Moi aussi je le trouve parfait... 
J'ai moi aussi hésité sur la RAM, mais les premières lectures et mes tests à l'AS m'ont fait partir sur le 2Go. 4Go, il faut le commander, ça consomme un peu plus de batterie, ça allonge la mise en veille, et si vraiment c'est trop peu, je suis prêt à parier qu'on pourra trouver des kits de 4Go d'ici quelques mois, à des tarifs normaux et pas Apple (et probablement livrés avec un tournevis en étoile...)
Mais pour l'instant, 2Go, ça me va. Pour tout dire, mon MBA est allumé depuis dimanche, j'utilise seulement la veille. J'ai Mail ouvert, Safari est ouvert en permanence avec une petite dizaine d'onglets ouverts, j'ai aussi BBEdit qui tourne et Timbuktu est lancé. Résultat: 1.2Giga de RAM sont utilisés en tout, il reste 800Mo et j'ai 0 pagesout de swap.


----------



## nickos_fr (26 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> reste sur Safari   ok je --->
> 
> 
> 
> je le trouve parfait, et en accord avec mon MBP 15 ecran mat.... j'hesite juste sur l'utilité ou non de passer à 4go... tous les tests sur les sites US ne disent que du bien avec le 2 go



je pense que sur le long terme 4go c'est mieux , ça serai dommage d'être limité avec lion qui sort en juillet/aout ou d'autre futur version à cause de ram trop petite 
et là perso sur le imac avec safari ,mail,aperçu,itune,moniteur d'activité+2/3 truc en service dans la barre de tache j'en suis à 2,7 go utilisé sur 4go

sinon la ram est soudé sur la carte mére donc pour les futur kit j'ai des doutes  pour 90 euros autant ne pas se priver.


----------



## Mr Chen (26 Octobre 2010)

J'ai aussi poster sur la section internet, mais ça concerne également le mba alors...

Vous croyez que si, a la base, je choisi chrome ou un autre brower à la place de Safari, le flash aura moins de soucis? Mais il faut que le browser soit adapté pour le trackpad! Alors je ne sais pas si un autre que Safari permet de faire les mêmes tours avec les 10 doigts.


----------



## nickos_fr (26 Octobre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> J'ai aussi poster sur la section internet, mais ça concerne également le mba alors...
> 
> Vous croyez que si, a la base, je choisi chrome ou un autre brower à la place de Safari, le flash aura moins de soucis? Mais il faut que le browser soit adapté pour le trackpad! Alors je ne sais pas si un autre que Safari permet de faire les mêmes tours avec les 10 doigts.



perso dans safari je n'ai pas de soucis particulier avec flash suffit d'avoir le plug-in à jour 
http://www.adobe.com/fr/products/flashplayer/


----------



## Mr Chen (26 Octobre 2010)

Il me crash ou freeze pendant une dizaine de secondes assez souvent.

Notamment quand c'est un espèce de pseudo gif qui veut dire qqchose de con


----------



## cherryblue (26 Octobre 2010)

plus il y a de RAM, plus le système en consomme.
Sur mon Macbook pro j'ai fait le test : j'ai 4 gigas. Je boote, et je regarde la conso du moniteur d'activité SANS AUNCUN PROGRAMME LANCE
 >> il m'indique une conso de 1,7 gigas

Je fais le même test en retirant une barrette. Il reste donc 2 gigas. Même opération, je boote et regarde la conso dans le moniteur d'activité, SANS AUCUN PROGRAMME LANCE : il m'indique une conso de 1,2 gigas

en revanche, l'estimation batterie augmente de plus de 20 minutes en enlevant une des 2 barrettes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h49 ----------

et encore mieux : sur mon mac pro avec uniquement la page Chrome ouverte sur ce forum, il m'annonce une conso de 5,5 gigas sur les 16 gigas de RAM de la machine.
Le système adapte donc bien sa conso de la RAM en fonction de la quantité de RAM totale dont il dispose


----------



## Bond@007 (26 Octobre 2010)

Pour la future compatibilité avec Lion et vu que la ram est soudée, je pense aussi que l'option 4 Go est à prendre en considération.
Par contre, j'ignorais que celà engendrait une baisse d'autonomie et des temps de mise/sortie veille allongés 

Auriez-vous des photos comparatives entre MBA ancienne génération et le nouveau en 13 et 11', idem avec en comparaison l'iPad ?


----------



## oligo (26 Octobre 2010)

cherryblue a dit:


> plus il y a de RAM, plus le système en consomme.
> Sur mon Macbook pro j'ai fait le test : j'ai 4 gigas. Je boote, et je regarde la conso du moniteur d'activité SANS AUNCUN PROGRAMME LANCE
> >> il m'indique une conso de 1,7 gigas
> 
> ...



Bah ça prouve que le système est intelligent! Plus il a de ram à disposition, plus il l'utilisera à bon escient! Ce qui prouve que plus on a de ram, moins on risque de lag!

De plus, on peut voir que sur ton exemple, il est bien plus intéressant d'avoir 4Go de ram car il en reste proportionnellement plus qu'avec 2 Go!


----------



## cherryblue (26 Octobre 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Bah ça prouve que le système est intelligent! Plus il a de ram à disposition, plus il l'utilisera à bon escient! Ce qui prouve que plus on a de ram, moins on risque de lag!
> 
> De plus, on peut voir que sur ton exemple, il est bien plus intéressant d'avoir 4Go de ram car il en reste proportionnellement plus qu'avec 2 Go!



c'est vrai. Après, il juste un point qui pour moi est quand même intéressant : l'autonomie. savoir qu'on a de la réserve sous le capot, c'est rassurant, certes. Le truc, c'est est-ce que l'utilisation qu'on a de la machine arrive aux limites de la RAM dispo, de façon exceptionnelle, jamais, ou tout le temps. Pour ma part, c'est niet, je sature jamais la RAM sur mon macbook pro, car l'utilisation que j'ai de cette machine n'est pas du tout la même que sur un mac de bureau. Même en faisant un peu de la retouche photo avec Lightroom quand je voyage, il me reste pas mal de marge... si j'avais un MBA, ce serait vraiment pour une utilisation portable (mails, Internet, contacts boulot) mais pas une utilisation poussée. 
Donc à choisir, ET SI (car ça reste à prouver) l'autonomie est augmentée de manière significative avec les 2 gigas de RAM, je choisirais cette option pour pousser la portabilité et l'autonomie à son maximum


----------



## sclicer (26 Octobre 2010)

Moi le choix des 4go se fera réellement  en sachant quel impact cela aura sur l'autonomie.


----------



## madaniso (26 Octobre 2010)

Pour l'Ipad, j'avais rigoler vu que pour moi, c'est engin n'aurait jamais du exister, mais dans le cas du macbook air. J'ai un peu mal au coeur.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDb7qwrpFqs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## plaj (26 Octobre 2010)

madaniso a dit:


> Pour l'Ipad, j'avais rigoler vu que pour moi, c'est engin n'aurait jamais du exister, mais dans le cas du macbook air. J'ai un peu mal au coeur.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDb7qwrpFqs&feature=player_embedded



Navrant et dégoûtant


----------



## nickos_fr (26 Octobre 2010)

sclicer a dit:


> Moi le choix des 4go se fera réellement  en sachant quel impact cela aura sur l'autonomie.



negligeable
de plus là par rapport à cet exemple pas de disque dur donc impact encore plus réduit 
http://www.infobidouille.com/articles/18/4-autonomie-upgrade-portable-apple-macbook-santa-rosa


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

nickos_fr a dit:


> ça tournera forcement mieux que sur 13 mid 2007 mais c'est pas forcement la machine la plus adapté pour photoshop  c'est plus adapté je pense pour un journaliste ,etudiant,blogueur que de la retouche photo deja sur un 24" je suis juste  ou alors pour depanner ponctuelement



Ce serait plus pour faire un tri et quelques pré-ajustements lorsque je n'ai pas l'imac à disposition (en semaine). C'est pour cela que je me demandais si aperture tournerait correctement avec ce genre de configuration. Donc oui du dépannage ponctuel en fait mais du dépannage qui ne serait pas fastidieux  !


----------



## David_b (26 Octobre 2010)

moral a dit:


> Ce serait plus pour faire un tri et quelques pré-ajustements lorsque je n'ai pas l'imac à disposition (en semaine). C'est pour cela que je me demandais si aperture tournerait correctement avec ce genre de configuration. Donc oui du dépannage ponctuel en fait mais du dépannage qui ne serait pas fastidieux  !



Aperture 3 tourne déjà très bien sur l'ancien MBA SSD. C'est pas la bonne question à se poser: Aperture tout seul ne sert à rien, pas plus que Photoshop (encore que lui). Il faut surtour savoir avec quels types (et quantité) de fichiers tu veux l'utiliser. 

Sur du RAW, tout sera plus long, sensiblement.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

Oui effectivement l'utilisation serait sur du raw et on va dire une importation d'une centaine de fichier en moyenne (200 grand max) avant tri. 

Mais bon si cela tourne déjà bien sur l'ancien Mba ça devrait me convenir. Ca ne peut de toute manière (comme dit avant) pas être pire que sur mon macbook (mid 2007) actuel ! 
Du moment qu'aperture ne rame pas à chaque changement, ne serait ce que sur la balance des blancs, ça serait nickel.


----------



## nokiwi (26 Octobre 2010)

Et comment fonctionne Facetime entre un Macbook Air et un iPhone 4?


----------



## pbas400 (27 Octobre 2010)

sympa cette news

http://fr.akihabaranews.com/68164/storage/un-ssd-ultra-rapide-pour-le-macbook-air


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

pbas400 a dit:


> sympa cette news
> 
> http://fr.akihabaranews.com/68164/storage/un-ssd-ultra-rapide-pour-le-macbook-air



Pas mal du tout

1) Passage de 64Go a 256Go 
2) Boost les performances du SSD de 30% 
3) Utilisation de l'ancien module mémoire de 64Go dans une clé USB3 

reste plus qu'a savoir le prix


----------



## David_b (27 Octobre 2010)

Darkbach a dit:


> reste plus qu'a savoir le prix


et si ce sera disponible ici


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Octobre 2010)

Moi je trouve que ce nouveau MacBook air 11.6" est le digne remplaçant du très regretté PowerBook 12" !!


----------



## David_b (27 Octobre 2010)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi je trouve que ce nouveau MacBook air 11.6" est le digne remplaçant du très regretté PowerBook 12" !!



De _deux_ PowerBook 12" (vu le poids )

Sinon, +1


----------



## Rémi M (27 Octobre 2010)

J'en connais un qui va faire chauffer la CB


----------



## Mr Chen (27 Octobre 2010)

A tester si cette carte SDD sera compatible aux connectiques d'apple!


----------



## Darkbach (27 Octobre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> A tester si cette carte SDD sera compatible aux connectiques d'apple!



Bien sur  "Now the 11.6" MacBook Air with 256GB SSD comes to your option list. "

Plus d'info  http://www.photofast.tw/products/GM2_SFV1_Air.html


----------



## nickos_fr (27 Octobre 2010)

à priori les prix iraient de 120 euros pour le 64go à 600 euros pour le 256 go


----------



## pepito (27 Octobre 2010)

C'est cool tout ça moi qui hésite entre 64go et 128go 

Si j'ai bien pigé, on peut acheté la version 64go...

Attendre plus tard que le prix baisse si on est pas pressé et on pourra changé plus tard la barette SSD ??

Dites moi si je me trompe.

Merci


----------

